# Out for a drive with the family.



## Wildcat

And these are a few of the pics we took today.

These were all taken within 10 minutes from home.


----------



## dave the dead

Great shots!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In that first picture, did someone start to do a crop circle and then lose interest?


----------



## Dixie

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## jaege

Cool stuff.


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks for all the replies.



RoxyBlue said:


> In that first picture, did someone start to do a crop circle and then lose interest?


You and I are disturbingly similar between the ears.


----------



## Spooky1

You've got a good eye for photographic subjects.


----------



## Wildcat

Here's a few more from Early December.





































The last one I really liked. Kind of spooky but I thought it use a little more. Still working on it. I think this is a little much but somewhere between the original and this is the key.


----------



## Hairazor

Your pics are so crisp! Good eye!


----------



## Copchick

Very nice pics, Wildcat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see some fixer uppers there


----------



## Wildcat

Where? I was house hunting :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^The well ventilated house with the partial brick siding


----------



## Wildcat

It's very open concept. :biggrinkin:


----------



## scareme

So is photography going to be your new career now that you're retired? Your pixtures are beautiful.


----------



## MommaMoose

Pretty cool pics! Love the barn


----------



## Wildcat

scareme said:


> So is photography going to be your new career now that you're retired? Your pixtures are beautiful.


I wish. Just another one of my many (to many the Mrs. would say) hobbies.


----------



## Wildcat

A couple more.










From my grandmothers deck.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You take beautiful pictures Trevor, and it is not just the subject, it is the context of the photos. You have a very artistic eye and I love the black and white and the sepia tone photos. You are very talented. 
(I usually subscribe to all the Wildcat threads...how did I possibly miss this one?:googlyHa Ha


----------



## Wildcat

More


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty heron and Canada geese, but I think that turtle has evil on his mind


----------



## matrixmom

Gorgeous. You should sell them on one of those stock photo websites!


----------



## Hairazor

You have a good eye for what makes a great shot


----------



## Wildcat

A couple more.


----------



## Copchick

Wow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous vultures!


----------



## Hairazor

WHOA! Nice!


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks for the kind replies.
It's been a pretty good year so far for photos. The animals seem quite content with us being there.
Even this beaver gave his smile of approval.


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## RoxyBlue

My boss would call that a meal on the wing:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

He wouldn't be wrong, but I like fast food.


----------



## Wildcat

A few from today.


----------



## Hairazor

I can't get over how clear your shots of moving objects are


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks, just shoot at 1/2000-1/2500 of a second and you can almost stop time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous bird!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you Roxy.


----------



## Copchick

Wildcat, you're taking some beautiful pictures. Very nice!


----------



## Wildcat

Here's a few more.


----------



## Hairazor

Awwwwww! Sweet!


----------



## Spooky1

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Today's subjects.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you could have a second career as a nature photographer, WC.


----------



## Wildcat

I just need someone to pay me and I'll stay out all day


----------



## Wildcat

A few more.


----------



## Copchick

Holy smokes, Wildcat! You're really a National Geographic photographer, aren't you? You certainly have the skill for it. I love the two babies sitting together and I like the incredible detail of the turkey vulture's feathers. Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice contrast between the lovely little birds and the gnarly vulture:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you Copchick.

Lol. Roxy


----------



## Wildcat

Here are todays offerings.


----------



## Copchick

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are beautiful shots, WC.


----------



## Hairazor

I swear you are a bird whisperer, you say hold that pose and they do.

The scenery shots are splendid!


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks.
The only bird whispering I do is to chicken....."Get in my Belly!"


----------



## Wildcat

Guess what we did this morning.


----------



## Wildcat

Today's offerings.


----------



## Hairazor

You must live in a very picturesque area


----------



## Wildcat

We have a wetlands preserve which makes for a perfect habitat for wildlife. 
Just can't seem to get close enough yet to those with fangs. Will have to wait for fall/winter for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I always get excited when I see you've posted because I know I'll see some gorgeous animals and scenes here


----------



## Wildcat

Off for a weeks vacation so here's a few more.


----------



## Copchick

Beautiful pics as usual, Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Managed to find a connection so slow I'm sure I can see the 1's and 0's floating up to the internet.

Today's pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely!


----------



## Wildcat

A few of an Osprey that we saw.


----------



## Wildcat

Felt a little bad for only giving one cheek.

So here's the full moon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you funny guy

Beautiful bird caught perfectly on the wing.


----------



## Copchick

Beautiful pics! I love the full moon.


----------



## Hairazor

I was just looking at National Geographic contest photos and yours are every bit as good, in some cases better


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you Hairazor. Here's some from today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so lucky to be able to find places that have such photogenic animals


----------



## Wildcat

A couple from Gatineau


----------



## Hairazor

Zowie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's the 4th of July!


----------



## Wildcat

Lol. It's an international festival of lights competition. Each week there is a new competitor.


----------



## kitchie

Love your shots.. Really awesome.


----------



## Wildcat

Been a while since I updated this so here's a Redtail Hawk for you.
redtail by seastud, on Flickr

I also picked up a new monster of a lens that should help with better pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, that's a monster of a lens!

Pretty bird. We see them in our area as well.


----------



## Hairazor

Monster is right!!!


----------



## Wildcat

A couple more.

littleguy by seastud, on Flickr

Merlin by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think those birds were looking at your monster lens:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Mourning Dove.
mourningdove by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be cold there. He's all fluffed up


----------



## Wildcat

Found this little guy having lunch.

muskrat by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like that new monster lens is paying off with super close up shots


----------



## Wildcat

Sure is. I can almost see you from my back deck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

You're turning into a professional-quality nature photographer. I think there's a future for you in that area


----------



## Wildcat

If someone would pay me for, I'd stay out all day.


----------



## Copchick

That is a monster lens. Looks like it's a piece of equipment from NASA. 

As always, your pics are gorgeous!


----------



## Hairazor

If your deck is South of your house, I'll stand North of my house and wave at you at noon on Wed.


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry I missed you're wave. I tried to explain to my wife that you wanted me to watch you from my deck......she wasn't having any of it. lol


----------



## Hairazor

Ahahahaha


----------



## Wildcat

Still playing cat and mouse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous!


----------



## Wildcat

Some backyard companions.

Red Cardinal by seastud, on Flickr

cardinal by seastud, on Flickr

chickadee by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The cardinals were looking mighty suspiciously at you They might not like paparazzi.


----------



## Hairazor

You have mighty fine backyard companions


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you Hairazor. Roxy, they never like seeing me unless it's with a bag of seed.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

I'm really enjoying these! You have a great eye. :zombie:


----------



## Wildcat

And the hunt continues.

hawk by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

AtmosFX_Jen said:


> I'm really enjoying these! You have a great eye. :zombie:


Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Another backyard visitor.

Mourning Dove by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

A great find today.

Snowy Owl by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, it's beautiful!


----------



## Hairazor

Breathtaking!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gorgeous!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wow, you are incredibly talented. Your shots are simply stunning!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you very much.
It was COLD but clear and sunny today which allowed for this shot.

Snowy Owl by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very photogenic


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
I think he's giving me that WTF are you doing look. lol


----------



## Wildcat

Another Snowy decided to post for Logan and I today.
Snowy Owl by seastud, on Flickr

Snowy Head by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I swear we can almost count the feathers, great pics


----------



## RoxyBlue

That bird knows you're taking his picture:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Really crappy and dark today but still managed to find this fine friend willing to pose for me.

snowy by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be in Snowy Owl Mecca


----------



## Wildcat

You'd almost think so. 
We saw our previous days Snowy and this one today. So far we've confirmed 4 different snowy's in the area but still looking for new ones.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Trevor, it's just not fair....the only bird that is that common around here are Cardinals. Not that I don't love them, but dang....those owls are sooooo gorgeous! Our friend is a "birder" and he calls me whenever he sees an unusual bird for our area. He will fly off to Arizona or Oregon in a heartbeat to see a rare bird.


----------



## Wildcat

Mellow one today.

Snowy by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

And here's one after a bit of editing.
Snowy Owl by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

They look so serene.


----------



## Wildcat

Hello beautiful

Snowy Owl by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Another day with the white knights.

Snowyedit by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Prettiest owls ever!


----------



## Wildcat

Here's a few more.

Gold Finch by seastud, on Flickr

HEY! by seastud, on Flickr

Snowy Flight by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice pics, love the one in flight


----------



## RoxyBlue

The little bird is thinking "I hope those owls don't see me"


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you Hairazor.

Lol Roxy.


----------



## Wildcat

First Bald eagle of the year.

Bald Eagle1 by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Wow, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Here's another photogenic beauty.

Snowy 2 by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

WC, you are a master of bird photography.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Not a master. Sometimes I stumble into a good shot.


----------



## Wildcat

Winter Ghost by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Yesterdays outing.

Snowypose by seastud, on Flickr

Snowy by seastud, on Flickr

malesnowy by seastud, on Flickr

looking back by seastud, on Flickr

snowyfield2 by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lots of beautiful owls, not many other birds - wonder if there's a connection...?:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Plenty of hawks but they don't like me to get to close. 
As for other birds/small animals. Ya they're hard to find when snowy's are in the area.


----------



## Hairazor

I really enjoy your pics so please keep them coming


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Soon it'll be time for geese, ducks, herons and egrets again.


----------



## Wildcat

Todays finds.

swan by seastud, on Flickr

snowy by seastud, on Flickr

goose by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely birds!

We have resident Canada geese in our area as well as the ones that just fly down to the Chesapeake Bay region seasonally. Quite a common sight here. I don't know if I've seen a swan in our area (and definitely haven't seen those owls).


----------



## Hairazor

All your pics are great but the pose on that bird in the last one is stunning


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks.
We do have a great diversity of birds in our area.
The Geese were all bathing. After they flap their wings to dry off. Always a cool shot if you can time it right.

These guys were 1/2 mile away so I'll have to wait for a better pic of Sandhill cranes.









An American Kestrel


----------



## Copchick

Beautiful pics, Wildcat! That white owl is gorgeous.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Todays finds.

mallard by seastud, on Flickr

Northern Pintail by seastud, on Flickr

Canada Goose by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Was a wee bit chilly here lately.

crystaltree by seastud, on Flickr

The road by seastud, on Flickr

Still managed one bird though.

Hooded Merganser by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chilly indeed:jol:

Very striking bird.


----------



## Wildcat

A decent day out with a few keepers.

Swan by seastud, on Flickr

Swan Portrait by seastud, on Flickr

Pintail by seastud, on Flickr

And who would wait in line for 24hrs just to be the first to commune with god?
Why this guy sitting at the front step of a church.

snowy by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

So did you go to church with the owl?


----------



## Hairazor

I am constantly loving your pics. Love owls


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> So did you go to church with the owl?


I'd bbbuuurrrrrnnnnnn! :devil:



Hairazor said:


> I am constantly loving your pics. Love owls


Thank you.


----------



## scareme

Your pictures are beautiful. And the same must be said for the area you live in. My daughter has a pond in her back yard and some geese have built a nest with six eggs in it. She is trying to clean an area on the other side of the house for a garden and the geese keep attacking her. She wants me to help her. All I have to do is sit in a lounge chair, with my feet up, and warn her when the geese are coming.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Yes the area is quite nice.
You need to play the chicken little game with her. Warn her about 20 time that a goose is going to attack when there's none near her. Eventually you'll warn her of a real attack and she won't believe you.
I know. I'm evil.

Here are a couple more.
TV by seastud, on Flickr

goose by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

More for your enjoyment.

Pied-billed Grebe by seastud, on Flickr

buffle by seastud, on Flickr

Kyleechikadee by seastud, on Flickr

In for a landing by seastud, on Flickr

Heron takeoff by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Oh oh oh the bird on the hand!!! And the birds in flght! And the ones in the water


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful shots and your daughter is a cutie


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## matrixmom

Thank you for sharing these- I love looking at your great photos.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Teal by seastud, on Flickr

BlueJay by seastud, on Flickr

For the ladies.
Geese yoga by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love jays. They're obnoxious to other birds, but they're so striking and filled with personality.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, look at the vibrant color on that jay!!! I can almost picture the birds in the bottom photo moving


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you

Egret by seastud, on Flickr

Bufflehead by seastud, on Flickr

And we had a little visitor for a while.

Winston by seastud, on Flickr

Winston2 by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, so adorable!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Sorry for the late reply. 
Was in Denmark for a week.


----------



## Wildcat

Glad the weatherman was wrong. Said it was going to rain.

killdeer by seastud, on Flickr

Harrier by seastud, on Flickr

Cormorant by seastud, on Flickr

Turn by seastud, on Flickr

Then this little guy on the left had a right side up reflection. First time I've ever seen this.

reflection by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful birds, and that cormorant is striking.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Here are a few from today.

Mallard by seastud, on Flickr

Bonaparte Gull by seastud, on Flickr

Tern by seastud, on Flickr

Cormorant Profile by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love these birds.


----------



## scareme

How beautiful! Your work is sheer art.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Those will be the last shots for a week as I'm off to Stockholm for work.


----------



## Wildcat

Back from Sweden.

Hello! by seastud, on Flickr

Not so Mellow yellow by seastud, on Flickr

Cormorant by seastud, on Flickr

Hawk by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

All great but that third one is so perfect for Halloween peeps


----------



## Wildcat

Common grackle by seastud, on Flickr

Piper by seastud, on Flickr

Cormorant by seastud, on Flickr

Oriole by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

I love the metallic sheen on the common grackle. And the breast on the oriole really stands out.

But I have to ask, seastud? lol


----------



## Wildcat

I once was the sexiest sailor of the land.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ya goof!

We see grackles down here regularly. The metallic shine to the feathers is distinctive.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Look at that Oriole...sporting Halloween colors like a champ! Great pictures Trevor!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Gosling by seastud, on Flickr

black bird by seastud, on Flickr

Redtail by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Long day today at the Canadian raptor Conservancy.

wing drag by seastud, on Flickr

Eagle Portrait by seastud, on Flickr

Harris Hawk by seastud, on Flickr

Close UP by seastud, on Flickr

baby barn owl by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

Your work is beautiful. But I'm afraid you will have to return our national bird. I would say we could trade you for your national bird, when you decide what that will be. No hurry. I mean You've only been a country since 1867, so no rush on your national bird. That redtail is regal. Maybe your country would consider him.


----------



## Wildcat

Lmao


----------



## RoxyBlue

The baby owl is so adorable


----------



## Hairazor

I never get tired of looking at your pics


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

A few more.

baby Horned by seastud, on Flickr

Redtail flight by seastud, on Flickr

Kestral by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Come on, quit kidding around. You ain't no sailor, you're a professional wildlife photographer.

You also must be an owl whisperer because they pose so pretty for you:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

LOL.
No pro just a lucky bugger.

I was apparently only one of three people that managed to get them both looking in the same direction.

Here's a few from today.

Littleguy by seastud, on Flickr

Catbird by seastud, on Flickr

killdeer by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a pair of catbirds nesting near our yard, and the goldfinches are just starting to show up in all their bright yellow plumage.


----------



## Wildcat

Always nice to have the birds back.


----------



## Wildcat

The whole Zombie horde was out today.

Say Cheese by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Logan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

PhotoKylee by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

and even a couple of birds.

Yum by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Kingfisher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That camera is almost as big as your daughter. She's lucky she didn't fall over when she picked it up


----------



## Hairazor

Starting the kids young I see, good for you and them


----------



## scareme

You don't have anything to worry about from those zombies. You don't have what they are looking for. 

My Mom used to have lots of goldfinches at her feeders. She had quite an array of birds she feed. Then they started disappearing. Seems a hawk moved into the cliffs that surround her house, just off the Mississippi, in Iowa. We were back for Christmas, and after watching the hawk take it's third prey of the day, (it was like a smorgasbord he could pick and choose from) I decided to do something. I got the paintball gun my son had gotten for Christmas, and went out to find him. I figured it would only stun him, but he'd get the message and move on his way. He was sitting in the low branches about twenty feet from me. I guess he wasn't afraid of people. I was ready to mark him when my husband convinced me it might kill him, so I just chased him away. After we were home about two weeks my Mom sent me a clipping from the newspaper. There was a picture of my hawk on the front page. The story went on to say a yearling bald eagle was living among the cliffs around the Mississippi. And that they didn't get their white heads until they were a couple years old. Oops! Good thing I didn't mark him. And a good thing I live in Oklahoma. Not many eagles down here.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

scareme said:


> You don't have anything to worry about from those zombies. You don't have what they are looking for.
> 
> My Mom used to have lots of goldfinches at her feeders. She had quite an array of birds she feed. Then they started disappearing. Seems a hawk moved into the cliffs that surround her house, just off the Mississippi, in Iowa. We were back for Christmas, and after watching the hawk take it's third prey of the day, (it was like a smorgasbord he could pick and choose from) I decided to do something. I got the paintball gun my son had gotten for Christmas, and went out to find him. I figured it would only stun him, but he'd get the message and move on his way. He was sitting in the low branches about twenty feet from me. I guess he wasn't afraid of people. I was ready to mark him when my husband convinced me it might kill him, so I just chased him away. After we were home about two weeks my Mom sent me a clipping from the newspaper. There was a picture of my hawk on the front page. The story went on to say a yearling bald eagle was living among the cliffs around the Mississippi. And that they didn't get their white heads until they were a couple years old. Oops! Good thing I didn't mark him. And a good thing I live in Oklahoma. Not many eagles down here.


I'm into American Bald Eagles. A few months ago a couple of predators were returning to a tree in our back yard and I was having trouble identifying them; they were killing and eating doves at my feeder. Short story, my research led me to a live AEF cam in Washington and I've been watching these adorable little eaglets ever since. They are about to fledge. American bald eagles don't develop their yellow beaks and white heads until their fifth year. In the nest they are called eaglets, once they branch juvies. First year they are referred to as sub adults , sub adults one and so on until their fifth year. Fifth year they are ready to mate and are able to have babies for the rest of their lives ( up to 30 years).

Juvies and sub adults are learning how to hunt. Normally they go after road kill, or steal from other eagles (after they leave their nest they hang out with other eagles). Anyway I'm glad you didn't kill the sub adult, lol.

http://www.dceaglecam.org/


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> That camera is almost as big as your daughter. She's lucky she didn't fall over when she picked it up


and think, that's the small camera. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, that looks like a cannon!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Holy Buckets!!!!


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Today's results.

Little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Littleguy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Redwing Back bird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Herontree by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

reflection by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Todays pics.

Grackle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fly by by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

A few more.

Cedar Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Ruby Throat by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Airshow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I swear you're a bird whisperer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty, as always!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

A few more from a local marsh.
Feedingtime by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

WoodDuck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Dragonfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

They are all great but that first one is over the top great


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, not only are you a bird whisperer, you're also an insect whisperer:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

What kind of equipment are you using?


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

I mainly use a Canon 7D Mk2 with a Canon 500mm F4 L but also have a Canon T5I,Canon XS, 400mm F5.6L and 70-200 F4L


----------



## Wildcat

A few more.
Raccoons by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Black Crown2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, a mama **** with her babies


----------



## Wildcat

A few more.

Black Crown by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Robin by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Got out early this morning to scope out a spot that I've seen birds in before.
IMG_0853 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

And this juvenile Green Heron decided to pay a visit. He only stands about 8" tall.
Green Heron6 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

He noticed me.
Green Heron7 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

But continued to fish anyway.
Green Heron4 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a cool bird!


----------



## Wildcat

Yes they are. It's amazing how much they can eat. Near half their body weight per sitting.


----------



## Wildcat

Another couple.
Least Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Hang in there by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Black Crown by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Juvenile Black Crown by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Three Amigos by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Those flight pictures are amazing! I had never even heard of a green heron before, he's super cute. We have the great Blue Herons around here and they are superlative hunters. I like how he looked at you, gave it some thought and then decided fishing was more important than the guy with the camera.


----------



## spinwitch

What amazing pics. I like the one where he noticed you--it shows their crazy little low-set eyes (good for spotting fish)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great shot of birds on the wing!


----------



## Hairazor

Love the bee on the flower---and your birds in flight shots are super


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you everyone.

We have a few Heron/Bittern types here. They range in size from 8" up to 5'. They're always fascinating to watch. Like modern pterodactyls.


----------



## scareme

Love your work. I started following you on flicker too. I have a sister who lives in Arizona and she said she has a tree where around 18 vultures come to roost at night. I've asked her to take a picture, but if she takes 5 pictures a year we're lucky. I'd love to see what you could do with that flock.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
That tree would be a sight to see.


----------



## Wildcat

Okay now for something not birds.

This little guy was in my yard as I was leaving the house.

Bunny portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Then I came across a mom and her two babies.

Mommy Deer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Baby 1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Baby 2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awwwww!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I've seen that rabbit before - he gets around


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks.
That rabbit sure gets around here. He visits quite a few yards in the neighbourhood. With the number of children that leave him a carrot I'm surprised he's not fat. lol


----------



## spinwitch

Wildcat said:


> Thank you.
> That tree would be a sight to see.


18 vultures in a tree would be sight. But if you're ever in North Florida in the winter, I know a line of cypress trees that go across a lake that's a vulture roost. I can't even begin to estimate the number, because it has to be several thousand. Or many thousands. I've seen it dozens of times and I'm always gobsmacked.


----------



## Wildcat

Wow. That would be something to see.


----------



## spinwitch

Wildcat said:


> Wow. That would be something to see.


It's freaking amazing. And it's only about 10 minutes away from the house and an easy another 10 minute paddle in the kayak to get to the line of trees. Then you just drift and experience it. In addition to the thousands of vultures, there are thousands of anhingas and cormorants and lesser numbers of other birds. I've tried taking pictures but it just doesn't capture it. And pictures can't get the sound effects of all of those wings and squawking and fussing.


----------



## Wildcat

Just a flower on the side of the road.

Flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to quit your day job and become a professional nature photographer.

Lovely lily!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
I wish.


----------



## Wildcat

Blue Herons by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

V Rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## matrixmom

Gorgeous- I love the pics you post here!


----------



## Hairazor

With you it is never "just a flower", it turns into a piece eye candy


----------



## scareme

When ever I see a clump of flowers on the side of a country road, out in the middle of nowhere, it makes me daydream. I think about the woman, (I know, it could have been a man, but this is my daydream) who planted them. There must have been a homestead in the area. How many kids did she raise? When the flowers returned every year, did she pick a bouquet for the house? What happened to her? When did the house disappear? When she planted the flowers, did she know they would be there long after she and the house were gone? There is a whole story behind "just a flower".


----------



## Wildcat

matrixmom said:


> Gorgeous- I love the pics you post here!


Thank you



Hairazor said:


> With you it is never "just a flower", it turns into a piece eye candy


Thank you. I wish all my flower shots turned out as well.



scareme said:


> There is a whole story behind "just a flower".


Good point. Never thought of that.


----------



## Wildcat

Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Deer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Copchick

Oooo, pretty!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

and some from where I work.

CBRN11 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

CBRN7 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

CBRN3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fire3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fire1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That bittern shot is perfection!

And it appears you put out fires and shot things for a living


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you and yes.


----------



## Hairazor

Three of those shots have some strange looking "wildlife" hee hee

But really, your shots are soooo clear


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

What wildlife? All I saw was grass and trees.


----------



## Wildcat

Little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Littleguylunch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, I got my nature fix for the morning!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ just what I was thinking


----------



## Wildcat

lol.
I still can't believe I joined almost a year before Roxy and am 56,000 posts behind.:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

More modern Pterodactyls

Balancing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Morning shoot.

Morning fishing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Black Crown by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Look at that beak on the second one and the feather detail on the 3rd one, just great visual


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stunning! When is the calendar coming out?:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Hairazor said:


> Look at that beak on the second one and the feather detail on the 3rd one, just great visual


Thank you.



RoxyBlue said:


> Stunning! When is the calendar coming out?:jol:


Thank you.
Funny you mentioned that. I am planning to do a Birds of Simcoe county calendar that I know at least five shops will retail for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^They'll be getting a quality project for sure!


And see, that makes you a professional wildlife photographer:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Here's one from this afternoon.

TV by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, vulture - very appropriate for a Halloween forum:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Yes he is. A few from this morning.

Yum by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Egret2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Dragon Fly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

It appears the early bird does get the worm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> It appears the early bird does get the worm


And he's not about to share it with anyone, either:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

LMAO.

Terns from this evening.

Tern3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Tern2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Tern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

From today.

Osprey nLanding by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Osprey Flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Osprey Landing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fox by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fox play by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That fox is adorable


----------



## Wildcat

Yes he was.
Appeared to be so happy that it came across a free meal that it had to celebrate.


----------



## Hairazor

Just got off work, what a way to relax, looking at your pics


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Glad you enjoy them.


----------



## Wildcat

Juvi Green Herons by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## spinwitch

Can't believe the details of the duck's feathers!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Blue Heron Landing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Greebe2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Got Turtles2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Those turtles are so sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Turtle tango!


----------



## Wildcat

lol.
Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

I think this one was laughing at me.

Ur Funny by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

It was about 115* in the shade today. We were still dumb enough to walk the marsh.

Here's the results.

Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swan Portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Butterflies by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

So beautiful! I love the laughing bird. Is that a cormorant?


----------



## Hairazor

Like them all, Love the duck with reflection and the butterflies


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Yes Roxy, it is a Cormorant.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And yes, he is laughing at you


----------



## Wildcat

LMAO!

That's brilliant.


----------



## Wildcat

Found a prickly little kitty.

Porcupine by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't try to shake hands with it:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

I swear you find the best things to take pics of, this little fellow is great


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Yes Roxy petting him would not be advised.


----------



## Wildcat

Here's some from today.

Shrooms by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

American Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Green flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

One more from this afternoon.
Butterfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stunning, as always. You're really getting this photography thing down:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Hairazor

What fun to see the various things you "shoot"


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Blue Silhouette by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely silhouette!

So are you finally starting a side business as an official photographer?


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

No, I started watermarking after finding a business using one of my photos in an ad. I gave them a takedown order with 24hrs to respond and had a lawsuit ready.

I have in the past let a few people use my pics (they asked) without anything but credit but if a multi million dollar company is going to use them then they'll be needing a licence agreement. As of yet only one company wanted one......and I think I burnt that bridge. lol


----------



## Hairazor

That pic is totally appropriate for a Halloween aficionado


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Out before sunrise and it still took me an hour and a half to move 75 feet to get close enough to get decent shots.
I am still amazed at the size of fish that these guys can manage to eat.

Reflection by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Strike by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron pike by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Winner by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wait, was the winner the one who caught the fish or not?:jol:

Hour and a half - you have the proverbial patience of Job.


----------



## Wildcat

The fish was stolen from the one that caught it.

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Morning web by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Reflection by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Green 2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Green by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Ahh, my daily fix, thanks


----------



## Wildcat

You're welcome.


----------



## spinwitch

I love the stretchy necks of green herons.


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.
They do kind of remind me of the old Stretch Armstrong toy.


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry no morning happiness. But I wanted more light today so here you are.

piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Green Heron2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

You live in such a great area for birding!


----------



## mtnmayhem

the first one is my favorite!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Yes it is a pretty good area.


----------



## Hairazor

Great pics


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Wildflower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry. Been very busy.

Little Guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little Guy is very cute


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

From this morning.

Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you, like, retired or something, because you seem to have a lot of time to spend in the marshes:googly:

Love the reflections! You need to round out your repertoire by getting some snake pictures now:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Great way to start my day, thanks


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Not retired yet. This wetland is exactly 1.5km from my door so I go out at least 5-6 times a week before or after work.


----------



## Copchick

I like how detailed the coloring of the green heron is. His brown really stands out. The one with little guy, the background looks like it's painted. Very nice! All of your pics are so serene and pleasant to see.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

So this mornings pics come with a little tip for your own photography. This show what a little cropping and adjusting your whites and blacks can do to your image.

Before by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

After by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nicely done! Editing is your best friend when it comes to composing a shot already taken, especially since the animals don't always wait for you to get things just right.


----------



## Hairazor

You know how to make it pop, that's for sure


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Good morning.

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Strike by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Success by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Well now we know what's for breakfast


----------



## Wildcat

Lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor said:


> Well now we know what's for breakfast


Probably not an Egg McMuffin.....


----------



## Wildcat

No. 
Sushi. Never fresher!


----------



## Wildcat

Catbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Close up by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you get the little downy woodpeckers in your area. The touch of red on its head is the mark of the male. The females don't have the red cap.


----------



## Hairazor

Love that "little guy"


----------



## Wildcat

Sombody's watching me by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The raccoon shot is priceless - what a face!


----------



## Hairazor

The raccoon is "things that make you go Ahhhhh"

The other 2 are striking


----------



## Spooky1

What software do you use to "adjust" your pictures?


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

I use Lightroom CC for my photo's 99% of the time. Once in a while I have to resort to Photoshop.


----------



## spinwitch

Awwww, the raccoon is so cute. Mean vicious dangerous animals--but cute!

Really wish raccoons and opossums could trade looks.


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks.

Yes cute little balls of fur and teeth.


----------



## Wildcat

Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Greebe2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

A few from this evening.

Little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Piper Flight2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Logan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love those green herons!

I see the son is following in the father's footsteps


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks.

Yes he's been shooting for a year now and sometimes he really surprises me with what he see's and is able to capture.

Technically I'll win but artistically he'll beat me 9 time out of 10.


----------



## Wildcat

Back to School


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, those don't look like green herons to me!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm someone looks quite happy


----------



## Wildcat

She tried to contain herself.


----------



## beelce

Wildcat......!! What a great thread...!! Just looked through every page...outstanding
Nat Geo look out, hauntforum is coming on strong.....


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Today is a bunny portrait.

Bunny by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

The bunny and the birds, just great


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Heron_ by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron fish by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like dinner time!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice pics


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

reflection by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

Wildcat said:


> Back to School


I can't believe how big your kids have gotten. Your son looks like a young man. And I love your wife's attitude. I can remember those days.


----------



## Wildcat

They are getting big. He's only 1 1/2" shorter than me.

Yes she had fun with this pic.


----------



## Wildcat

Red tail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

sandhill by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Redtail perch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's looking over his shoulder. He must think there's a photographer nearby:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Lol. I was actually talking to him so he'd look back.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh goody, more great pics


----------



## spinwitch

I love redtails. Such powerful birds.


----------



## Wildcat

Yes they are.


----------



## Wildcat

Yellowleg by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Turtles by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Turtle convention!


----------



## Hairazor

Turtles do like their sun


----------



## spinwitch

Hairazor said:


> Turtles do like their sun


I saw a line of them on a log once. Only it wasn't a log--it was an alligator! Good thing he wasn't hungry.


----------



## Wildcat

lol

The Earth Rangers were at my sons school so a couple of pics from that and a Blue heron.

Falcon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Bald eagle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Those are some mighty fine birds


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Woodduck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Creepy, yet beautiful, like so many great things...


----------



## Wildcat

lol. Thank you.

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Grackle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Northern Harrier by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The reflection is perfect!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Woodpecker by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That Redtail looks like he is surveying his kingdom and I always love your pics of birds in flight


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, that downy woodpecker was in our yard this morning! He really gets around.


----------



## Wildcat

Quick little bugger.


----------



## Wildcat

Northern Harrier by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Bluejay by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sandhill dance by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That leaping crane is shouting "She LOVES me!"


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.


----------



## Hairazor

Did someone start playing "the Chicken Dance"?


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Wildcat

Rainy day shoot.

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love the rain on the water


----------



## Wildcat

Ya we got a bit wet. lol


----------



## Wildcat

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron strike by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron snack by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nommy nom nom


----------



## Wildcat

Looks tasty indeed.

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Found our local Red tail perched and just as he was about to fly.......

Red tail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Someone decided that I was annoying them and started to chatter but only for a second because he noticed the hawk.......

Red Squirrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Luckily for the little red devil the hawk never did see him.

Red tail perch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a great sequence of photos - kind of tells a story


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
I've written the story between the pics.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## scareme

To bad you're not in Florida. Instead of tramping all over for pictures, you could just go to the restroom. But I'm glad you're safe in Canada.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-refuge-Hurricane-Matthew-zoo-s-bathroom.html


----------



## Wildcat

lol. 
Funny thing is I'd still try and get a nice portrait shot.


----------



## Wildcat

Little girl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Sandhill by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Northern Harrier by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely! We don't see sandhill cranes in our area.


----------



## Hairazor

Amazing as always


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Deer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sandhills by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

"Who? Me?" thinks the deer


----------



## RoxyBlue

"It's your turn to watch the kid", says the sandhill crane on the left


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.


----------



## Wildcat

Fall by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Adult Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Aoooga by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Those trees are spectacular


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want those trees. The leaves would look perfect in our graveyard display on Halloween:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Yup sure would look good until I had to clean them up.


----------



## Wildcat

Sandhills by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great photo capture


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, happy dance!


----------



## Pedagog

I love photos like this, I love to take photos of ruins, fungi and dead trees.


----------



## scareme

I don't know what those cranes said to each other, but they were fighting words.


----------



## Wildcat

Sandhills by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sandhill flybye by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Juvenile Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fights over, the cranes are on the move:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, just Wow!!!!


----------



## Wildcat

Yup no more fighting. As a matter of fact it looks like the whole flock is cooling off. 

Chilly Sandhills by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Flybye by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sleepy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

A porcupine! Bet he's a stickler for details (nyuck, nyuck, nyuck)


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

Bluejay by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Downy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Nuthatch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

CHIRP! by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You always manage to get such great closeups


----------



## Wildcat

We've set up 3 feeders in the yard and made sure they have clear branches to land on where we can shoot them.
Works out as our own small bird portrait studio.

Finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Junco by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Nuthatch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

This guy wasn't part of out outdoor studio....but he is welcome to visit. 

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love watching nuthatches go down trees headfirst.


----------



## Wildcat

They are acrobatic little guys.

One of our Hawks didn't look so impressed with the rain.

Grumpy in the morning by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

and a little guy

Littleguy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

An some more backyard studio work.

Nuthatch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes I feel just like that hawk looks in the morning....


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

First semi clear shot of one this year.
Rough Legged Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

The elusive double headed Sandhill.
Sandhills by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Curious deer.
Deer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

And a very mellow Juvenile Red Tail.

I see you by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Take your pic and go by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awww, my morning fix, thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely shots!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Today we had about 500 Sandhills getting ready for migration.

Sandhill flock by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sandhill pair by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sandhill by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

If you have 50o Sandhills migrating, they might be telling you it's time to get out of there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That must have been an impressive sight.

Scareme, ya goof!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Great shots of formation


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Rough Legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Eagle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sandhil by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That 2nd shot is WOW!!! And the close up of the feathers on shot 4, incredible


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are one phenomenal wildlife photographer, WC.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
I get lucky sometimes.


----------



## Wildcat

Back from a week away for work and Mr. Cardinal decided to visit.

Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Whachulookinat by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I love cardinals. I was in Heaven a few years back when a pair built a nest in the vines outside my shop window. I could actually, occasionally, be seen standing on my desk to get a better look


----------



## RoxyBlue

The second pose says "Christmas card" to me.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

and Jr. is now in his winter plumage.
Logan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

He and the hawk are color-coordinated:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Great pics, guess you had to sneak up on the second one


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.
Second one stays quite still and tries not to be noticed........until he wants something. lol

Sandhill by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The female cardinal is wondering where her Christmasy husband went.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ with the spending cash.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!


----------



## Wildcat

Lmao


----------



## matrixmom

I love all your photos...thanks to you for continuing to share with us!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Nuthatch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perfection!


----------



## Hairazor

Truly lovely


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Roughlegged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Nuthatch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Rooster by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## spinwitch

That's a mighty handsome rooster!


----------



## Wildcat

Yes he is.

Roughlegged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like he is zoned in on something


----------



## Wildcat

Not my normal type of creatures.

Dino by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Bumblebee by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Optimus by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Well those were a surprise but a fun one


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's some pretty fancy yard art


----------



## Wildcat

Todays visitor.

Bluejay by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Old man winter is awake.
Good morning by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

And it's still coming down. Looking at 3 feet by the end of the day.

Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mrs. Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Those are great winter shots.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like how birds fluff themselves up when it's cold.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


RoxyBlue said:


> I like how birds fluff themselves up when it's cold.


I do the same but it takes me weeks of a high calorie and beer diet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ya goof!:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Mrs. Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did you ever state what kind of camera you have?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I didn't know you had a photo thread going. I decided last year to try to actually learn the camera. 
Great images.


----------



## Wildcat

Lord Homicide said:


> Did you ever state what kind of camera you have?


I run a Canon 7D mk2 with a Canon 500mm F4L most of the time. Sometimes I'll use the 70-200mm F4L.



Haunted Bayou said:


> I didn't know you had a photo thread going. I decided last year to try to actually learn the camera.
> Great images.


It can be a steep learning curve depending what type of photography you get into. In the new year I think I'll be starting a home studio so I can learn more about using flashes.

From today.

Cooper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Red squirrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Roughlegged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Opossum by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

From majestic to fun, like them all


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did anyone tell that squirrel there are hawks about?:jol:

Nice 'possum!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## matrixmom

I always pop in the forum to see if you have any new pics! Love these!!!


----------



## spinwitch

Possums in Canada? I think of them as southern animals. They have a bare tail and very very thin ears--how do they avoid frostbite? Poor thing--send him down here.


----------



## Wildcat

That are an invasive species that have started wandering north for about 2 decades now. Most farmers will kill on sight around here.

Bluejay by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mrs. Finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mr. Finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## spinwitch

Re: possums. So the farmers up there like ticks? A favorite possum food, so I encourage the guys to stick around my house (by fostering orphans). Guess a little lyme disease keeps the boredom away.

OK--off the possum soap box. But it really is a good pic.


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snow Bunting fight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The owl is so beautiful, and that second shot is an example of perfect timing.


----------



## Hairazor

Spectacular!!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

One more.

Snowy Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I Love owls


----------



## spinwitch

That owl just pulled my Harry Potter heartstrings.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Maybe I missed it but what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Wildcat

Canon 7Dmk2 with a Canon 500mm F4 lens.

We saw five and managed to get some good pics of four. Three males and our resident female. Still deciding on a name for her since this will be our second season with her.

Male Snowy1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Logan spotted a white thing flashing across a white background which resulted in me getting this heavy crop.

Male Snowy2 flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Here he is on a pole.

Male Snowy2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Then we spotted our female.

Female Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

On our way home we spotted one last male just as the sun was about to set.

Male Snowy3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would call her Serena

I never see any owls here. I know there must be some in our area, but they certainly don't show themselves.


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy's are the only easy to find owls here.
Their natural habitat is pretty flat so when they come down here they just don't have the hide instinct.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> I would call her Serena I never see any owls here. I know there must be some in our area, but they certainly don't show themselves.


Well "owl" be...


----------



## spinwitch

Around here we mostly have barred owls. We see them sometime, but we hear them *all* the time. I find it ironic that a bird designed for stealth is so vocal.


----------



## Wildcat

eagle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

male goldeneye by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Logan1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, but Double Wow on the last one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awwww, your son has a little friend


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bad ass pic of the eagle


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

male goldeneye by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks to Roxy our resident female now has a name. Meet Serena.
Serena by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

and some snow buntings.
Snow buntings by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, Serena!


----------



## Wildcat

What a nice welcome to 2017.
This morning Serena decided she'd greet me on the ground. So I laid in the snow wither for a bit.

Serena by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

After that on my way home I stumbled upon a hawk just finishing his breakfast.
Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Serena is beautiful

I swear you stumble on the best shots (the 2nd one)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lying in the snow with an owl - that's dedication to the craft


----------



## Wildcat

Hairazor said:


> Serena is beautiful
> 
> I swear you stumble on the best shots (the 2nd one)


Thank you.
Sometimes I do get lucky. The hawk was just in a field on the other side of some brush. I was lucky to spot him while doing 60 down the road.



RoxyBlue said:


> Lying in the snow with an owl - that's dedication to the craft


Cmon, you wouldn't want to spend a little quiet time with her?


----------



## Wildcat

So I may be slowing down of my wildlife images a bit. My nice big lens had to be shipped to Canon for some repairs, plus I have a home studio that should be operational this week.

No fears, Bird pics will still be coming, but some studio work will also be mixed in soon.


----------



## Wildcat

Received my studio gear!






First couple of pics.

Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

And I think this may be one of the very few photos of me without makeup on.

1st Portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

And what handsome subjects for your first studio shots

Man, you're going all pro on us now.


----------



## Wildcat

Na. I just try to learn as much as I can.

I get bored easily I have to keep learning. So studio lighting is next.

Oh ya, Luna does look pretty good.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, not only are you a great photographer but now we know who the real Flash is


----------



## Wildcat

lol


----------



## Wildcat

Here's a colour portrait with a nicer shirt.

Colour Portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

and a bit of smoke.

Blue smoke by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Purple Haze by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

See, you don't look as scary now in the color photo

Nice effect with the smoke, too!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


RoxyBlue said:


> See, you don't look as scary now in the color photo


Tell that to my daughters first boyfriend in a few years. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's almost what I was thinking - the B&W photo is "what my dad looks like when my boyfriend comes to pick me up" and the color photo is "what my dad looks like when I bring over my new girlfriend":googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Did a few test shots of airsoft gear to see how the light would affect them in preps for upcoming Player profile pics of our team members.

Helmet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

KWA ATP Auto by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

MKM by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Here's what the boyfriend will be greeted by. 

Airsoft by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You are so funny?


----------



## Wildcat

If you look close, there is a smiley face in that photo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I pity the boyfriends


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wildcat said:


> If you look close, there is a smiley face in that photo.


 I saw it when i turned the pic upside down.

You and I think alike. My daughter is almost 1 and I am starting to realize you can't be ready enough for the dudes that will be a knockin in time.

How much is the AR setup you've got? That's a lot of rails for air soft. Lol


----------



## Wildcat

You had to turn the pic upside down?
The smiley is on the end of the silencer.

That rifle is about $1000 set up as it is. I've modded it a bit. Made the barrel shorter in order for the suppressor to fit inside the rail, upgraded hopup, spare bolt.


----------



## Hairazor

I doubt if any of the potential "boyfriends" will notice the smiley, ahahaha


----------



## Wildcat

Why not....It'll be aimed right at them. lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'll be damned - didn't see it. My forum app shows pictures a tad cropped by default.


----------



## Wildcat

Luna decided to pose for me again.

Luna profile by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely profile

Who was holding the treat up off camera?:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
I called the house from my cell and left the house phone on a shelf.
Worked perfectly.


----------



## randomr8

/\ /\ /\ Nicely played and lovely shot.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

From today.

Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Wildcat

Purple drop by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slo-mo perfection!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Bubbles!!!!!

Blue Bubbles by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, they're looking at me!


----------



## Hairazor

Your talent just keeps developing, nice


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

So my daughter wanted me to do some horror makeup and take some photos so bullet to the head and a little blood later. Oh and she brought the crazy all on her own. lol

Madhouse escape by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Looking good


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chip off the old block


----------



## Wildcat

I don't know Roxy. I think she has me beat for her age.
The head tilt and psycho smile was all her. lol


----------



## Wildcat

Todays shots.

Serena by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy 2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy landing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy 3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

More snowy.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy flight2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

So pretty! I love the action shots of birds on the wing.


----------



## Hairazor

Those shots are splendid!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

My son captured my emotion of getting my wildlife lens back perfectly. 

Guess whos happy by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, you're so adorable:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Me thinks you really appreciate your lens


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> Awww, you're so adorable:jol:


Why thank you. lol



Hairazor said:


> Me thinks you really appreciate your lens


Maybe just a little bit. lol


----------



## Wildcat

From today.

Snowy post by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

whats so funny by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Flexible by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

All lovely, but the "what's so funny" and "flexible" shots are priceless.


----------



## randomr8

Lens envy! Except I'm a Nikon guy and I think that's a Cannon. Makes me feel dirty.


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> All lovely, but the "what's so funny" and "flexible" shots are priceless.


Thank you.



randomr8 said:


> Lens envy! Except I'm a Nikon guy and I think that's a Cannon. Makes me feel dirty.


Capturing a moment between a photographer and their lens is a natural beautiful thing. it's 2017, no need to feel dirty. Martin Luther Kodak always said "Let not the colour of my lens be the deciding factor on the worth of my image."


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You are such a hoot:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

You should see the freak show that is my mind. lol


----------



## stick

Some great photographs Wildcat.


----------



## Hairazor

That flexible little fellow is Sweeet and the Redtail majestic and of course I love the owls.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Serena was out again today.

Serena by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I think she ^ has your number


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Serena!


----------



## Wildcat

Come to our wildlife photography bootcamp where we'll teach you the art of camouflage that'll allow you to get those shots you've only dreamt of.

Wildlife Training by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see another career for you - stand up comedian:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wildcat said:


> Come to our wildlife photography bootcamp where we'll teach you the art of camouflage that'll allow you to get those shots you've only dreamt of.
> 
> Wildlife Training by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


:jol:Your photos are gorgeous, and Serena is just lovely.


----------



## Wildcat

Yes Serena is a beauty. Thank you.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wildcat said:


> So my daughter wanted me to do some horror makeup and take some photos so bullet to the head and a little blood later. Oh and she brought the crazy all on her own. lol
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/R3ntGt
> Madhouse escape by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


 I thought I responded to this...

She should keep this look till she's 30. You'll have no worries of boys in the house. This is coming from a father of a daughter. Cheers


----------



## Wildcat

LMAO Lord Homicide. Never though of that.

Of course here's her older brother. 

Logan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Handsome kid


----------



## Wildcat

That he gets from his mother. He only looks like me when he's set to kill. lol


----------



## Wildcat

So tonight I had my daughter modelling for me. Maybe I shouldn't have used the word model.
My plan was to have her relax, get her to sit nice. Get a few nice shots. Play with the lighting. Reality as it turns out was not listening to my plan. A basic replay follows.

Me - "Have a seat on the stool and relax."

Kylee - Sits on the stool and looks at me.

Me - "What ever you do don't smile." I wait and she gives me a few good natural smiles.

Me - "Hang on let me move back a bit."

Here's where it went off.
By the time I had moved 5' and turned around she was speed posing like Kate Moss had just done and 8 ball! What was I to do? So I started shooting. Screw the light just try and keep up.

Here's a few of her in mid action.

Kylee by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Kylee3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Kylee4 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

She is absolutely precious


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's a doll


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
She is quite the ham.


----------



## Wildcat

snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

coyote by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Went to visit a friend and photo a new bird. It's a Barred Owl.

Barred by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Barred portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a beautiful bird. Love the pose in the first shot.


----------



## Hairazor

Hot new owl shots


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Due to whiteout conditions where we shoot snowys, we decided to try something new.
Here is a frozen bubble.....or five.
Frozen Bubble by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Then when they pop it's not quite the same. They're more like a ballon skin exploding.
Bubble explosion by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

add a little colour and you get bubble fire.
Bubble fire by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

All in all a pretty fun project.
We will have to revisit this one when it gets colder. It was only -6C so it was taking a bout 30 seconds for them to freeze. Plus just wondering if they will eventually become more rigid once the temps get down to -20 or -30C


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw something recently about a woman who was photographing frozen bubbles. When I got to the part about how cold it had to be to get good results, I knew I would never be that dedicated:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

LOL Roxy.


----------



## Wildcat

Dam it feels good to be a Gangsta!

Gansta by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Handsome boy! Spooky1 says he looks like Orlando Bloom, and I have to agree


----------



## Hairazor

One Rad looking Gangsta. (Both your kids are easy on the eyes)


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Mr. Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mrs. Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

My chance to be the wise guy.

Wise guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lookin' good, WC:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Two owls, then BOOM, another Gangsta, nice


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

Here birds birds.

Male snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love it


----------



## RoxyBlue

He must have had something in his sights, seeing as how those talons are at the ready.


----------



## Wildcat

He had me in his sights for a minute........I can admit it. A little pee came out 

Snowy2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would have been funny regardless, but having had a glass of wine before reading the comment about pee coming out, it was even more hysterical:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

from today.

All smiles by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

I see you by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Juvi Male by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I swear this owl is posing for you


----------



## randomr8

I agree Hairazor, the middle one looks like he's giving out the Blue Steel Stare.


----------



## Wildcat

Today was all hawks.

Rough legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Rough legged bank by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Redtail hunting by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Redtail first success by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waiting for shots of gangsta hawks......


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> Waiting for shots of gangsta hawks......


I'll have to think on that one.

Some from today.
What time we left to go shoot.

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Found a Bard owl.

Bard by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

A deer,

Deer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

and some swans.

Swans by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The owl has a wonderfully charming face.


----------



## Hairazor

All those shots are great but my favorite is the owl


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

My daughter wanted to take a gangster pic.
She went got changed and met me in the studio.......this was not was I was expecting. I had to change the lighting to accommodate. lol

Kylee by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Your family is so much fun, hope they always are


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's a character


----------



## Wildcat

How do you know an owl didn't see you there when she flew in?
You get a look like this once she realizes you are there.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

D'oh!:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

I don't condone baiting but the unfortunate truth is that it is legal here. A local guide runs tours and we saw his group today. He is always respectful and when we approach he'll let us shoot because we won't disrupt his customers.
Here's a few from today.

Snowy approach by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy strike by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy Capture by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, just Wow!!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
We took a break from Snowys and found a spot that was reported to have a Goose that is either a half breed or genetic mutation.
We also found a Mute Swan.
The weather was really crappy and dark but here's how I did.

Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swan profile by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty birds! I've never seen a Canada goose with those markings. You can definitely get crosses with domestic geese that have coloring similar to the one you photographed.


----------



## Hairazor

Ya dun good


----------



## Wildcat

Another day of swans.

Swan wings by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swan portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swan front by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Sunny out today with a great variety of birds.

Roug Legged Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mute Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Longtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Merganser by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That owl is wishing he could go swimming with the ducks:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

She's love the company....in her belly. lol

The DNA of smoke by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Loverly variety


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

We found a very playful mink.

mink by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awwwwww!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So nice to see one that isn't part of a fur coat:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Rough legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Norther Harrier by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get such a great variety of birds in your area.


----------



## Hairazor

Great shots


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Swans by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

A little fun with oil and water today.

The colour of round by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Beautiful oil by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost psychedelic:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Wildlife seem to pose better for you than they do for me. . Great shots.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## stick

Some truly great shots with the wildlife and the oil/water.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

rough legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Majestic!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Such a sharp, clear shot - every detail on that bird is crisp.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I'm ready for my close up Mr. Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Water landing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Wigeons by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Bad hair day by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I completely sympathize with a bad hair day:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Being a hairdresser, I love the bad hair day one!


----------



## Wildcat

Spaceballs by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Groovy, man!


----------



## Wildcat

Grackle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Redwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Interesting coloring on the grackle. The ones in our area have more of a purple head.

Must have been cold when you took the pictures because they're all puffed up:jol:


----------



## scareme

So pretty.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Yes it was a bit cold. We had snow, hail, rain and freezing rain all in the span of 2 hours.


----------



## Wildcat

Bufflehead by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Wigeon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Golden eye by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Gadwall by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So enjoy your pics


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have such a wonderful variety of aquatic birds in your area.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you and yes we are pretty lucky.

Bufflehead by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Song Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mute Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Shes just not that into you by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Walking on water by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL @ "she's just not that into you"


----------



## Wildcat

Thought you would like that one.


----------



## Hairazor

I had a [email protected]$y day at work today but your pictures give me a boost, thanks


----------



## scareme

You must have hundreds of pictures from each shoot. How do you decide which ones to post. Do you have a folder and do take your pictures to gallery?


----------



## Wildcat

I have taken upwards of 2k photos in one day. I have 5TB hard drive full and working on another. lol.
I have sat at the computer just marking the keepers for over and hour. I can usually decide on about 100-150 photos a minute.
This process will get me down to about 20-50 photo's that I need to look at closer. At this point my criteria is only one shot of any species unless there is a reason for a second such as an action and a portrait etc.
At this point I select the one or two photo's per species and edit them. This will take between 1-5 minutes per photo and I normally don't end up with more than 10 edited.
All of the other 1990 photo's get backed up with the edited on the hard drive.
The edited ones get shared and I start it all over again.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow ^ but your pics are so worth it for us


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Tonights moon.

moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Mr. Munk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Pheobe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh, my fix for today, thanks


----------



## Wildcat

Our first piper of the season.

piper2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Northern Shoveller by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Killdeer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

House finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Bunny by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

They're all great but the one just above is fierce!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The bunny and squirrel better watch out for that guy.


----------



## Wildcat

Here's another pair that wouldn't do well on a date.

Mr. Groundhog by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Osprey building by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Look, Ma, I caught a stick!" :jol:


----------



## stick

^^^What is she doing with me???


----------



## spinwitch

RoxyBlue said:


> "Look, Ma, I caught a stick!" :jol:


It's actually very cool watching them catch a stick. They trail their feet in the water until they grab on.

Doing all those photos is an astonishing amount of work--but so glad you do it!


----------



## Wildcat

stick said:


> ^^^What is she doing with me???


Bad bad things. Things you only think about under the safety of your favourite blanket :jol::job:



spinwitch said:


> It's actually very cool watching them catch a stick. They trail their feet in the water until they grab on.
> 
> Doing all those photos is an astonishing amount of work--but so glad you do it!


Thank you.

Loon portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love loons! Such a beautiful bird and a laugh just made for a haunt scene:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Crisp clear shot


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Was another beautiful day today.

Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another loon - woo hoo!

That osprey so has his eye on you.


----------



## Wildcat

Easter Sunday Osprey.

Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

What a pose!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Peek-a-boooooo!"


----------



## Wildcat

Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love that loon!


----------



## Wildcat

Shoveller by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Yellow legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Killdeer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Virginia Rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

It must be great to live in an area with such diverse wildlife, love your pics


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What Hairazor said.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you. Yes it's nice to be able to see all of the wildlife.

Or just shoot in the studio.

Daffodil by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Exquisite!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry was away for work without my camera.
This should make up for it.

Yellow legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swallowperch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swallow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Look at the sheen on that swallow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very metallic


----------



## Wildcat

Killdeer2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

500 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Is that a mushroom? Looks quite unique.


----------



## Wildcat

No idea.
It grows near the marsh we frequent. Though it looked neat.


----------



## Wildcat

Was a good day for a shoot.

Snipe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Virginia Rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Yellow legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

American coot by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Sora hunt by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Swallow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

At first I thought the rock in the first picture was an egg. lol Great pictures.


----------



## Hairazor

Me too ^. Nice pics


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Everybody run! by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awwwww!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My loon is back!

The babies are adorable


----------



## Wildcat

Tern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Virginia rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Goslings by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The cormorant is doing his best Loch Ness monster pose:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Muskrat by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Virginia Rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Least Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

The Balancing Act by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my, that last one's pose.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Hey, who left these sticks so far apart?!?"


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Fox by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Getting tired by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Naptime by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the fox!


----------



## Hairazor

Also Love the fox


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Least Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swamp Wren by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Yellowlegged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Starling by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Peek!


----------



## Wildcat

Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

I see you by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Got an itch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Peekaboo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Wingdance by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the first hawk is mooning you.......:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I love them all but "I see you" is spectacular


----------



## Wildcat

Happy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Foxes by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

American red start by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Oriole by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice x 4


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those foxes are so adorable.


----------



## stick

Love looking at your pictures Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Female Blue wing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue wing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Grossbeak male by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Such great pics


----------



## RoxyBlue

Handsome birds!


----------



## Wildcat

Young grackle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Grossbeak by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Warbling Vireo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

And we should have more babies soon.

Killdeer Nest by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mallard Nest by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmm, fresh eggs!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Up close and personal


----------



## Wildcat

Fox kits by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Foxes! So pretty!


----------



## Wildcat

They were quite content to just soak up the sun.

Swallow flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Love the picture of the foxes! I miss foxes. We have them here in Florida but I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Attack by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

take that by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fly catcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bird fight!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Some pretty unique shots


----------



## Wildcat

No chubby bunny but I do have Chubby birdies.

Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swallow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my, they are well fed


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're not chubby, they're fluffy - or big boned


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> Bird fight!:googly:


When I saw the picture I didn't see a fight. Quite the opposite. I thought Wildcat had caught them in a private moment.

As always, I love your pictures. Do you know the names of the birds as you are shooting them? Or do you go home and look them up?


----------



## Wildcat

My son is a walking ID book so I never have to worry. He calls them out as he shooting. It's like bird Tourettes. lol

Swan family by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

swan cygnets by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Priceless


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those babies are so cute!


----------



## Wildcat

Yellow Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You have yellow covered, very nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never seen a yellow warbler, but we do get the goldfinches in the spring.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
The warblers don't stay still very long and could be mistaken for a finch.

Egret dinner by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Darter Snake by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

^like those!


----------



## Hairazor

Lunch?


----------



## Wildcat

Swallow home by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

There's no place like home.


----------



## Wildcat

Just a sip by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Common Yellow Throat by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Great Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

All beautiful, but that great blue heron shot is fantastic.

All this time spent taking gorgeous pictures means you're either retired or you're skipping out on the day job while the rest of the family works in sweatshops to support your habit:googly:

(just kidding - you know that, right?:jol


----------



## Hairazor

Agree with Roxy on all beautiful, but the Great blue Heron superb


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Yes I know you're joking.


----------



## scareme

I love the bird sipping. It's can't have been easy to catch the reflection. I remember when you retired from the Navy, wasn't it. And you have had several passions since then. I remember you on the drums. You were quite good. You had lots of friends when you were shooting people. I don't know what it was called but it looked like a lot of fun. And maybe just a bit of money. I'm sure there are other things, since you are such a Renaissance man. I'm living vicariously through you. I like the photography since you can share it with some of us. But my favorite has to be your avatar. You are still a Hallowener, aren't you?


----------



## Wildcat

I still love Halloween and always will. Someday I may do another display but for now it's on the shelf.
I still play airsoft and shoot people and will play drums again. I do get bored quickly. I've also built a CNC router taught myself to weld good enough I was employed as a welder for a while.
My only real talent is I can learn anything.

Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Bobolink by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Time for some refreshments.

Refreshing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

All that snapping and clicking surely raise a powerful thirst


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, there's draft beer lurking in the marshes of Canada!:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

LOL. Only the good ones.

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Egret flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Your shots are so refreshing


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fly Catcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like a bright yellow warbler to start your day with a cheery note


----------



## Wildcat

Bobolink by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^His coloring is just gorgeous, almost tribal looking! Have you ever photographed a Kingfisher? They are a personal favorite.


----------



## Hairazor

Loving all your shots


----------



## RoxyBlue

That bird is totally saying "Shut up, you mugs, and listen up! I'm singing here!".


----------



## Wildcat

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^His coloring is just gorgeous, almost tribal looking! Have you ever photographed a Kingfisher? They are a personal favorite.


Here ya go.

Kingfisher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Feeding time by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Yellow Warbler Chicks by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

That is so impressive.


----------



## Hairazor

Those shots are so over the top, love, love, love them


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Feeeeeddddddd meeeeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## spinwitch

Starrrrrrving!


----------



## Wildcat

lol


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wildcat said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Kingfisher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


:jol:Awwwwww....thanks Trevor....he is such a jolly looking little guy. It is amazing to watch him fly down and skim a fish off of the water. He is really quite remarkable.  The Kingfishers down here have a bit of blue on them. I will try to find a picture of one, the little rascals never are still enough for me to snap a picture...or way too far away. (of course I just have an IPhone camera) 
P.S. I love the baby birds....I just do.


----------



## Wildcat

Baby Warbler update

Yellow Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Mom

Piping Plover by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

And young.

Piping Plover hatchling by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shots, as usual


----------



## RoxyBlue

That baby plover is so cute!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Beautiful photography Wildcat! Those yellow warbler chicks are so cute! So is the Piping Plover hatchling and that little fly catcher. One of my favorites is your shot of the startled Snowy Owl. I love that picture!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

So this is my little contribution to this thread...

While I was taking Jack-O-Lantern out for this morning walk, we saw this little deer by the front office. I was concerned for the little guy/girl and I told the maintenance man about him and apparently wild life runs the property in the twilight hours. At least they will until the fences are repaired.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you for the kind words.

Nice contribution Dark Angel.

Today's Warbler update.

Nice hair by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that face!


----------



## Hairazor

Look at those little eyes taking it all in


----------



## Wildcat

The handsome older brother.

Yellow Warbler Chicks by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Handsome, indeed!


----------



## Hairazor

So cute


----------



## Wildcat

Piping Plover by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Plover chick by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cute chick


----------



## Hairazor

What sweet little birdies


----------



## Headless

Aren't baby birds adorable........... Great shots all of them Wildcat!


----------



## Wildcat

Virginia rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Feathers by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, Wow, Wow on those feathers


----------



## spinwitch

Big "awwww" on the plover chick. and the feathers left me breathless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those feathers are up close and personal:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Black Billed Cuckoo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

Do you have any pictures of Scissor Tail Flycatchers? I know one of a baby would be to much to ask for.


----------



## Spooky1

Damn, my pictures are never that in focus when I zoom in close.


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry no flycatchers yet.

Keep working Spooky, you can do it.

One from this mornings shoot.

Morning Rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty!


----------



## Spooky1

Are you using a tripod for your shots?


----------



## Wildcat

No.
My lens has image stabilization and I usually shoot pretty quick shutter speeds to eliminate motion blur due to shakey old me.


----------



## Wildcat

Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Picture perfect


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Some from tonights Canada day fireworks display.

Fireworks9 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fireworks8 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fireworks5 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fireworks4 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I love fireworks, those pics are striking


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice, and no big badda boom to scare the dog


----------



## Wildcat

Young Snapper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Yellow Billed Cuckoo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great start to my day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little snapper - so cute. When they get big, not so cute and they have attitude:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

I moved this one off the road this morning. There was plenty of attitude. Nearly got me twice. lol.


----------



## Hairazor

Ungrateful little snapper!


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Osprey Nest by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great end to my day, thanks


----------



## Wildcat

Here's a rare moment where the family is in front of the camera without some form of prosthetics and makeup.

Family by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

You look fabulous, dahlings!


----------



## Hairazor

You guys all clean up nicely, love the pic


----------



## Wildcat

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's got his eye on someone....


----------



## Hairazor

Surveying his kingdom


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> Here's a rare moment where the family is in front of the camera without some form of prosthetics and makeup.
> 
> Family by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


Really nice Wildcat. You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Tonight I decided to take a selfie.

Selfie by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Good one


----------



## scareme

Damn! That scared the heck out of me. But I've seen worse.










You're sexy and you know it.


----------



## Wildcat

LMAO.

Spotted Sandpiper chick by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Dragonfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely, and the chick is adorable.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you. 
Here's a few from work.

0E4A3484 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

0E4A3916 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

After everyone had negotiated the obstacle course without incident it was time for king of the hill accept on the rope crossing.

0E4A4629 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

0E4A4633 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

0E4A4635 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

All work and no play---


----------



## RoxyBlue

That first guy is saying "Crap, my underwear got snagged on the barbed wire!".


----------



## Wildcat

Spotted piper Chick by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Spotted piper Chick2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Still a little fluff on those chicks


----------



## Wildcat

The next little while will be part of our summer vacation series. We are touring the east coast of Canada.

Day 1 Berthierville QC. Although not part of the east coast, we have good friends we had to visit.

Nice morning with mostly sunny skies. A few local inhabitants about. Will be going out again to see what else we can find.

Mellow Yellow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

A Grat Blue Heron drying off in the morning sun.

Heron shake by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron shake2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Heron shake3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh, the Heron shakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That was a disco dance in the '70s, wasn't it?:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

Day 3 in Miramichi NB.

Got in late so only a scouting run today but still managed a few shots.

Shoreline by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Young American Black by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Savana Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love the one with 5 young American Blacks


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the variety of colors on those shoreline buildings.


----------



## Wildcat

Morning of day 6.
This morning we leave PEI and head to Sydney Cape Breton.

Semipalmated Plover by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Run little guy run by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Northern Gannet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

The intersection by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You get great shots where ever you go


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love them all, especially the gannet shot.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Pretty easy to get good photos out here.

Build The Rainbow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Picturesque


----------



## Wildcat

These are from a boat tour.

Atlantic Puffin by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Black Guillemot by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Double Crested Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Juvenile Eagle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great start to my morning, thanks


----------



## Pumpkin5

:joluffins! You got Puffins!!! I love Puffins! Such a great photo, it almost looks like the Puffin is posing for you.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The town is so pretty! Adorable picture of the Young American Black and I love American Eagles...that one looks to be around 2 years old maybe? I have a question: what is the intersection? I do not know what that is, what made it?


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

The intersection was two sets of waves that collided just before the beach head.

These are from near Halifax.

Whimbrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Willet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Least Sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

What a wide range of wildlife


----------



## Wildcat

Yes it has been quite a good trip.

Squirrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

So cute - and alert!


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like squirrel is keeping his eye on you


----------



## Wildcat

lol.
Second last day. Looking forward to my own bed.

Yellow Legged Sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The photograph of the squirrel is really good!


----------



## scareme

Love the seaweed and lichens on rocks.


----------



## Hairazor

Mirror image (yellow legged sandpiper)


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Reflection by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Hairazor

Second shot is intriguing


----------



## Wildcat

Was just about to call it an evening after a downpour and the sun was all but gone when this little girl got curious and had to have a look to see if the coast was clear.

Young rocky by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Adorable


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, she's all soggy:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Always the suspicious look.


----------



## Hairazor

Ahh, my fix for the night, thanks


----------



## Wildcat

Maple Camo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Yeppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love fall leaf colors.


----------



## Wildcat

Funny thing is. That was the only leaf that turned.


----------



## scareme

Raccoons are so cute, when they are not in your house. 

A tease of fall. When do the majority of trees start turning by you?


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> Raccoons are so cute, when they are not in your house. A tease of fall. When do the majority of trees start turning by you?


 why do you let raccoons in your house?


----------



## Wildcat

Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cleared for landing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Juvi Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Least Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

All mighty fine but love "cleared for landing"


----------



## Wildcat

Green by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Ibis by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

Lord Homicide said:


> why do you let raccoons in your house?


We didn't exactly let them in. We have a doggy door. One day we woke up with the neighbors cat in bed with us. As for the raccoons, they love that we have a big bowl of cat food and another one of dog food. The bathroom is right next door to the laundry room, where the food is and the raccoons love to wash up before and after they eat. So the toilet is caked with mud.

Funny story... As soon as Rick woke up in the morning he would go down and let the dogs out, then go into the bathroom. I know, why didn't they use the doggy door? Spoiled rotten dogs. So Rick was standing there in his underwear with the door open and a big ole raccoon walks past the bathroom door. He said he thought about confronting the intruder, then looked down at his underwear and bare feet, and just waved at the masked varmint. We guess he must have been in the living room, because even the dogs didn't know he was there. Rick said he expected to come down the next morning and find Mr. Raccoon to be sitting on the couch watching TV. Rick ended up buying some live traps and he caught three. He took them out to a friends farm. And they lived happily ever after.


----------



## scareme

Wildcat said:


> Green by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


Is this a hops plant?


----------



## Wildcat

I wish it were a hops plant...... of course if it were I guess I'd be posting a lot less. lol

Merlin by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Merlin dinner by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Merlin scratch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

What a beautiful hawk. We had one around the area. The kids called him Henry. I haven't seen him in a couple of weeks. Do hawks migrate? Are you going to follow them south if they do Wildcat.


----------



## Hairazor

Merlin the Magnificent


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Some do migrate. 
Sadly I won't be migrating with them. With each season we have something new to photograph and I think we'd miss the snowy owls if we migrated in the winter. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the scratch shot.


----------



## Wildcat

Merlin by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Nom Nom Nom by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

You cant see me by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

These guys are always so busy, giving you the opportunity for a dozen different shots on one bird.


----------



## Hairazor

Peek-A-Boo


----------



## Wildcat

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Least Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Homicide

scareme said:


> We didn't exactly let them in. We have a doggy door. One day we woke up with the neighbors cat in bed with us. As for the raccoons, they love that we have a big bowl of cat food and another one of dog food. The bathroom is right next door to the laundry room, where the food is and the raccoons love to wash up before and after they eat. So the toilet is caked with mud. Funny story... As soon as Rick woke up in the morning he would go down and let the dogs out, then go into the bathroom. I know, why didn't they use the doggy door? Spoiled rotten dogs. So Rick was standing there in his underwear with the door open and a big ole raccoon walks past the bathroom door. He said he thought about confronting the intruder, then looked down at his underwear and bare feet, and just waved at the masked varmint. We guess he must have been in the living room, because even the dogs didn't know he was there. Rick said he expected to come down the next morning and find Mr. Raccoon to be sitting on the couch watching TV. Rick ended up buying some live traps and he caught three. He took them out to a friends farm. And they lived happily ever after.


 lol. When you preface anything with "funny story", I'm already hooked. I can totally see Rick being non confrontational with the ****. That is hilarious. I know they look cute but I can't stand them. Had a trapped one almost bite the hell out of me once.


----------



## Wildcat

Catbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one fat catbird:jol:

We have them in our area. They like to eat the strawberries off our plants before we have a chance to harvest them. "Sharing" is not in their vocabulary.


----------



## Wildcat

It was quite the chunky one.

Now here's the most frightening thing I've seen in a long time.

Mood swing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cerberus reincarnated as a man!:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Today I bring you wolves.

Inbound by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mini me by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

The warning by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, what big teeth you have


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love wolves. The black one is a beauty! Where did you take these pictures? How close were you? (I'm thinking closer than I would get.  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow! ^And what Pretty Ghoul asked - just how close were you?


----------



## Wildcat

PrettyGhoul said:


> I love wolves. The black one is a beauty! Where did you take these pictures? How close were you? (I'm thinking closer than I would get.  )


These wolves are captive bread but are free to roam the 15 acre enclosure. They have minimal human interaction.

We were in a viewing room with mirrored glass so they couldn't see us.

Wolf Centre on Vimeo


----------



## Wildcat

Coot by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Kingfisher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love that kingfisher, that red eye on the coot is eye catching


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Sanderling by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sanderling2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Mug shots?


----------



## Wildcat

LMAO.

Sunset by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Picturesque


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty! Where was that taken, and were you sitting there in a lounge chair with beer in hand enjoying the sunset?:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

This was taken as we were attempting to get some small pippets but they wouldn't cooperate . I couldn't go home empty handed so I turned and shot the only other thing around. lol


----------



## Wildcat

Vulture by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Super shot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

That is a good picture.  We get Turkey Vultures around here (when something dies). A couple of years back a large flock showed up in our backyard. Perched in the fruit trees, on the shed. I got it in my head that my cat Bill (who was sick) had gotten out and started running out there. Lucky for me a family member stopped me or I would have needed a decontamination shower. It turned out to be a poor opossum, Bill was inside napping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look at the wingspan on that bird!


----------



## Wildcat

Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Alright Mr. Wildcat, I'm ready for my close-up


----------



## Wildcat

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great pic and you got the reflection


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Sandhill by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

Beautiful. I assume after 93 pages you've already posted one, but could I put a request in for a white dove. I've got a song about white doves stuck in my head.


----------



## Wildcat

I'll see what I can do about a white dove. Not common here but I'll keep an eye out for one.

Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great close up


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nice shot of the Loon and I loved the Blue Heron!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Loon have to be one of my top 10 favorite birds. They're so pretty and elegant looking.


----------



## Wildcat

mink by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Peek


----------



## RoxyBlue

The mink is so cute and alert.


----------



## Wildcat

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Cattle Egret2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That first one blends well with the scenery and the second one is interesting looking and so white


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s a white dove, except for the dove part:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I love the loon, we named our house, _The Laughing Loon_, after that wonderfully complex bird. Love it when they ride their babies around on their backs.


----------



## Wildcat

Yes they are quite the beautiful bird winter or summer.


----------



## Wildcat

Pileated woodpecker by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I can almost hear it rat a tat tatting


----------



## Wildcat

Sandhills by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice shot there, Wildcat!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Very nice shot Wildcat! I have a request....P5 posted about the baby loons riding on their mother's back. I would love to see a picture should the opportunity present itself to you.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you. Will do if I get that lucky.


----------



## randomr8

THAT is lovely, Wildcat. Nice de-stresser for me personally. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you and you're welcome.

Longtails by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow


----------



## Wildcat

Pacific Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the things I love about this thread is getting to see animals we don’t see in our area, like those longtails and the Pacific loon. I like the familiar faces, too, because they make me feel as if we’re next door neighbors


----------



## Wildcat

Could you imagine us a s neighbours.:biggrinkin:

Wood Duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

What great coloring


----------



## Wildcat

Nuthatch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You provide us with a variety of wildlife we might never see, thanks


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Most people have a lot of these. It just takes some time to stop and see them.

moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Super moon! I love nuthatches. Watching them go down a tree trunk headfirst never gets old.


----------



## Wildcat

Playing with more smoke.

Face of envy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh, ohhh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surreal.


----------



## Wildcat

Guess what we're going to be seeing more of this time of year?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I love owls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Such a pretty bird!


----------



## Wildcat

Buntings by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

They look like they're having a dance party:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Male Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

King of all he sees


----------



## RoxyBlue

That guy totally had his eyes on you.


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Griffon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa!!!


----------



## Wildcat

Tree Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Winter cotton by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh I love that. Really beautiful.

I love the Owls too.


----------



## scareme

They are all so pretty. When are you making a book? Have you used any for your Christmas cards? Or a calendar for next year? Let me know when they come out and I'll buy one. But I want them autographed.


----------



## Wildcat

I can do a limited calendar run. Let me look into it.


----------



## Wildcat

Coopers Hawk meal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

His meal is as big as he is!


----------



## Wildcat

Hungry man meal. lol


----------



## Wildcat

Snow Bunting by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

It always amazes me how you can get such clear shots of moving things


----------



## Wildcat

I get lucky sometimes.

Snow Buntings by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Tree stand by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Hope everyone has a very Happy new Year.
Here are a couple from this morning.

Snow bunting by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

One more since I realized that this is the last photo I shot and edited for 2017.
Bring on 2018!
Snowy Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love the owls


----------



## Wildcat

Then you'll love my first photo of 2018!
Snowy Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes, yes I do thanks


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Beautiful shot Wildcat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great way to start off the new year!


----------



## Wildcat

Morning Snowy.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I can almost feel the swoop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Such striking birds!


----------



## Wildcat

Here are the useable shots from one flight path all composited together.

Snowycomposit by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, wow, wow


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a flying owl GIF in your future


----------



## Wildcat

Snow Bunting by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Longtails by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice!


----------



## Headless

I don't always comment but I do love this thread...... Great shots as always Trevor!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Merganser by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I love the funky head feathers


----------



## Wildcat

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I really like pictures like these where the wings show so much detail


----------



## Wildcat

Northern Pintail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The merganser was having a bad hair day


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

Someone was not amused by our presence.

Do you mind by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> The merganser was having a bad hair day


:jol: Ha ha ha! I love the Mergansers, I call them "the hair did ducks".  Great photos Trevor, I saw seven Kingfishers today at the coast. I wish you could have taken photos. They love to sit on the power lines.


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks.
I get to see them in the summer. Jumpy little buggers that they are. lol

Townsend Solitaire by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Red Bellied Woodpecker by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get such a wonderful variety of birds in your area!


----------



## Hairazor

Your pics are always refreshing


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you. 
Was away for work for a week. Got back out today.

Woodduck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love that red eye!


----------



## Wildcat

Here's a little freak of nature.
It's called a Northern Shrike.....or the Butchers Bird.
It is classified as a song bird, but this particular song bird is carnivorous. It's preferred method of eating is to spike it's prey onto a thorn or small brach to hold while it feasts.
Gotta love all this cute with a little dash of horror.

Northern Shrike by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shrikes are scary little buggers:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Shrike, who knew? And it looks so demure


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Hairazor

Yikes!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crows will eat meat, too. There was one visiting our yard last year who would steal young birds from nests and dine on them in our birdbath.


----------



## Hairazor

Yuck!! ^


----------



## Wildcat

Blonde Mallard by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s a rare version of mallards, yes?


----------



## Wildcat

Yes. First one I've ever seen.

Canvasback duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Nap time by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

They look so cold withe the snow on their backs.


----------



## Wildcat

It amazes me that they don't freeze.

Redhead Duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

We have lots of ducks here over the winter. Aalways shiver when I see them hunkered down on the ice


----------



## Wildcat

Always amazes me what birds and animals can cope with. Amazes me even more that humans didn't go extinct.

Snow Bunting by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Northern Pintail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You manage to up your game, that shot is Boss


----------



## RoxyBlue

It look like he's saying "She LOVES me!" :googly:


----------



## Wildcat

lol. Thank you.

Merganser by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Barred by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wicked hair and an owl, what fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a punker duck!:googly:

The owl looks so serene.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

The owl was very calm.

Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Beautiful


----------



## Wildcat

Green Winged Teal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you have to travel far to get all these photo opportunities or is your immediate area blessed with an abundance of wildlife?


----------



## Wildcat

Sometimes we'll drive a few hours to get some but for the most part they're all within a 20 min drive.

Nuthatch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One of my favorite birds. They always seem so perky walking upside down on trees.


----------



## Wildcat

They are quite comical to watch.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You know this is one of my favorite threads. And oh how I love owls


----------



## Wildcat

lol. Thank you.

Woody by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Bufflehead by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Male Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Way to blend in


----------



## randomr8

What's the stats on the lens you use?


----------



## scareme

Cute little owl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks so content.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> Blonde Mallard by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


Beautiful, I have never seen a Blonde Mallard before. 

The Male Snowy is sooooo cute! He looks like he's melting. I love this picture Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


randomr8 said:


> What's the stats on the lens you use?


Canon 500mm F4
My camera by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Partial Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crap, I've been mooned!:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

Evil snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Evil? Do tell


----------



## Wildcat

Don't you see it's horns?

They're actually the ear tufts. Pretty rare to see them.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeah, I do now


----------



## scareme

Hairazor gets all excited when she hears the word evil. Beautiful bird.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:There is a raft of ducks in front of my house right now. Mergansers, a couple of Redheads, lots of Wood ducks and one white faced Loon. The fishing must be good because there is a large flock of Terns diving and dipping among the ducks. I wish I had Wildcat's camera.

P.S. I just took Rex out to go potty and there was a Great Blue Heron standing at the edge of the shore on the lot next door. When he saw us, he pulled his neck in and hunched down. I hurried away so as not to disturb him. I ran him off earlier this morning when I took the dogs out, and I didn't want to run him off again.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Don't NEED a big camera. Even point and shoots can get some decent zoom. Some even more zoom then mine. Plus their a butload cheaper.
Grab whatever camera you have and give it a try.

Barred Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like how owls can do a 180 with their heads.


----------



## Wildcat

It's sad to say but nature isn't always kind.

Misery by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

So true Wildcat.
I love looking at you great pictures that you have taken.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

I had to call the local animal control for this little guy. He was not happy. They're going to try and trap him to treat him.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Poor little guy, what's wrong with him? Do you know? I hope he'll be OK.


----------



## Wildcat

He has mange and worms.
Traps are out in two locations. Shouldn't be but a couple of days before he's in good hands.


----------



## Wildcat

For those that wonder what it takes sometimes to get some of the images I take. Here's a brief synopsis of what this image took to get.

This next little girl I drove right past on a very narrow unmaintained road. I've shot her before (evil snowy) and know her temperament when she's perched is pretty good but didn't want to spook her since she's on the ground.

I noticed her just as I was driving by and she was on the passenger side of my truck. This allowed me to park a little down the road and get out unnoticed. I left the truck running (pretty loud diesel) in order to mask the sounds of my approach.

It took me 10 minutes to crawl along a ditch while trying not to slide down it and end up in the thigh deep water.
I eventually made it a reasonable distance to her. 30' or so without being noticed. I was wearing my winter camo coat and had pulled the hood over my head.
I slowly brought my head above the embankment and placed the camera on top scouting to see if she had spotted me. luckily she hadn't. This gave me time to adjust my focus point up and to the left and raise my exposure by 1/2 a stop.

I took one shot which caused her head to snap in my direction. I knew she couldn't make me out but I also knew she would see the large black hole of the end of my lens. Hoping this wouldn't bother her I remained still.

I took a few more shots and each time she tried to find the sound. Next I waited a minute until she had begun scanning for mice again and I slid back down the embankment and returned to my truck.

I looked back one more time from the truck and she didn't even notice I had been there.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Your efforts pay off


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's smiling because you let your truck run for 10 minutes and that's going to cost you at the gas pump


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

A few from today.

American Wigeon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Red headed duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Splish Splash by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So colorful


----------



## Copchick

Wildcat, your pictures are so beautiful. I have to say my favorite up to now is the recent snowy owl. You have such clarity and detail with your shots.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


This is just beautiful Wildcat and what you went through to get the shot is really impressive and fascinating.

I love the pictures of the ducks too, especially Splish Splash!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

She was just waking up this morning when I saw her.

Morning snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Love that!


----------



## Hairazor

I'm always up for owl pics


----------



## Wildcat

Young Male Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Copchick

Is that the same Owl? This looks like he has less brown coloring on top of his head. Such a pretty bird.


----------



## Wildcat

That one is different. It is a young male. Probably around 5-7yrs old.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

One more.

Looking back by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the "what are YOU lookin' at, dude?" face in that young male snowy owl


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

It was a cold windy morning.

Snowy on a cold morning by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You know I am smitten with Snowy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still life with owl


----------



## Wildcat

Peaceful Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Looking back by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Photogenic


----------



## RoxyBlue

And beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Since we're all a little trickster at heart.


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw that on line recently - evil yet inspired


----------



## Wildcat

I'm offering a Snowy Owl photograph five pack.
For $20 you will receive five 5X6 photographs of my most popular snowy owl shots.
Perfect to as a wall collection or as a gift to that nature lover in your life.
Free shipping in Canada.
Us adresses I would have to look in to but it does ship as a standard letter.










Email to: [email protected]


----------



## Wildcat

Red-necked grebe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolo you accept Paypal?


----------



## Wildcat

yes I do.

PayPal acct is [email protected]


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awesome! I sent an email to you.


----------



## Wildcat

Will do. Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Torontobw by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Wings by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

"I.....have......WINGS!"


----------



## Wildcat

Dinner is served.

Snowy dinner by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Another beautiful picture Wildcat!  What time of day was it when you took the shot? I find the light interesting.



Wildcat said:


> It's sad to say but nature isn't always kind.
> 
> Misery by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


I was wondering if you heard how this guy turned out.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
It was just about sunset.
That's why the light is almost parallel to the owl and on the warm side. Best time to shoot.

The fox has been captured and is still with the shelter. The mange is under control but it will take time to grow the fur back to normal.
She also had worms and has been treated for that. The shelter expects to be able to release her in about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Wildcat

Swans by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm happy the fox is being taken care of.


----------



## Wildcat

Yes it's nice to see that she's going to be able to have a better summer.

Ring-necked duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Good news on the Fox

Refreshing new pics


----------



## Wildcat

Canvas nap by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love the setting of wood and ice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What she said!


----------



## Wildcat

Did you notice that in Canada....even our ice has ballz. lol

Racoon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!!!


----------



## stick

Great picture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That **** has his eye on you, Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Redwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Hooded Merganser by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, that merganser picture cracked me up. Those head feathers make it look as if something scared him:jol:

We're starting to see the annual onslaught of blackbirds, including the redwings, in our area. A flock of those can empty a bird feeder in less than an hour.


----------



## Wildcat

I initially startled the Merg, then he settled down and went about his business.

Today is a Boreal owl. Very rare for our area. Last one was spotted in 2013.

Boreal owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's almost invisible with that coloring.

I like the cross-eyed look he has


----------



## Hairazor

The Redwing on the willow is a striking contrast, gotta love the head on that Merganser (especially as I am a Hairdresser in one of my jobs) but that Owl steals my heart


----------



## Wildcat

Last one for a week.
Off to Denmark and decided I don't want to take my gear with me so I'll leave you with this.

Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

canvasback by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mute Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK I love the pictures of the Redwing Blackbird and the Raccoon but WOW with the Boreal Owl. I don't think I've ever seen one before even in a picture! So beautiful!! That must have been really exciting to get that shot!


----------



## Hairazor

Those last 3 pictures should hold me for a week, they are mighty fine


----------



## scareme

Beautiful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely parting shots!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you all.
Made it back today.
Guess what I found.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeah!


----------



## Wildcat

I see you by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet pic


----------



## Wildcat

Redwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

That is a beautiful picture Wildcat! I love red_winged blackbirds.


----------



## Hairazor

Great details


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Downey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Your pics always amaze me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perfect timing on the blackbird calling

We get the downey woodpeckers year round here. The blackbirds started making their spring appearance a few weeks ago.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Yes our spring migration has been a little slow. So slow we still have snowy owls in the area.

Nice to see this little one back.

Plover by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Awww, so cute!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

All I can imagine this guy saying is "We are not amused!"

Wet Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe he just doesn't like paparazzi....:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Nap time by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

^ Napping in the warm sun.


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww!


----------



## spinwitch

I love how you can capture a story.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Now lets bring the bling.

Sparkle time by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## spinwitch

If it sparkles in the daylight does that make it a vampire plover??


----------



## Wildcat

Sparkly vampires only exist in books and movies aimed to please teenage girls. 
Such sacrilege shall not be spoken of again. lol

Piping Plover by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Agreed ^ and your Plovers are adorable


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Martin missile by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That is a totally unique angle


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I love that it's looking right at the camera. It looks like a toy, it's so perfectly captured.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Another from this morning.

Plover by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nestled in


----------



## Wildcat

Last of for this evening.
We found our first Sora of the year.

Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Now it's time for the evil eye.

Horned Grebe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That horned grebe shot made me laugh:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

How about a Swan then

Mute Swan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Good morning.
Merganser by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So many great pics, thanks for all of them


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Time for a swamp pig.

Virginia rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's a Virginia rail doing up in Canada?!?!?


----------



## Hairazor

It has such a serious look


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> What's a Virginia rail doing up in Canada?!?!?


Looking serious. lol

Yellowlegs by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neato!


----------



## Hairazor

Up close and personal


----------



## scareme

Will you be doing other books besides the owls? And how do you decide which pictures?


----------



## Wildcat

At this time I'm not doing a book. I'm still gaining a few more photos.But it would not just be owls. I would include other birds, mammals and plants.

I choose an image based mostly on what just grabs me when i first see them. If the image is striking enough to get your attention but at the same time has enough detail for you to examine it for minute, it's usually a good candidate.

Like the 5 owl photo pack 4 of the images were my choices because they could get your attention instantly and draw you in. The 5th image (Bitter Cold. The lower left one) won by pure popularity. Not one I would have normally chosen for this. It would be more of a story telling image than a collage piece.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That moose has a great face!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Moose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Very personable face


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks so inquisitive.


----------



## Wildcat

Run bunny run by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Moving, moving moving


----------



## Wildcat

Baltimore Oriole by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Red Bellied woodpecker by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I look forward to this thread and you never disappoint


----------



## RoxyBlue

We hardly ever see Baltimore orioles in our area - last time was a couple years ago. Must be they don't like the commute around DC to get where we are:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you Hairazor.

Roxy, it seems a lot birds that used to frequent more populated areas have begun to press back into the forest.

Northern Parula by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That one looks so soft and cuddly


----------



## Wildcat

lol

Warbling Vero by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

^ knows how to stike a pose


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Such a pretty little bird!

I love your picture of the red bellied woodpecker and I really love your pictures of the moose! There is something in the way you portray them that I can't really put my finger on but haven't seen before and really like. Anyway more moose please.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

One more moose.
This was the only male we saw.

Moose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I think he is telling you not to get too close


----------



## Wildcat

He was watching us but this was taken a good 400' away.

Chestnut sided warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Ruff by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Very cool looking critter


----------



## Wildcat

Yellow legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Just out for a walk


----------



## Wildcat

Eastern Phoebe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awssss!


----------



## stick

Another great picture Wildcat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that a pat of butter in the middle of the galaxy?:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Lol, a tennis ball.

Dunlins by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Wilsons Phalarope by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

So pretty!


----------



## Wildcat

I see you by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Peek


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of my favorite animals!


----------



## Wildcat

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Long range owls.

owls by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice moon, love the owls


----------



## Wildcat

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Sunset by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Yellow warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the orange sky in the sunset picture. Did you use a filter or was it all the work of Mother Nature?


----------



## scareme

You have an incredible amount of diverse wild life in your area. Beautiful.


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the orange sky in the sunset picture. Did you use a filter or was it all the work of Mother Nature?


All mother nature.



scareme said:


> You have an incredible amount of diverse wild life in your area. Beautiful.


Yes we have a pretty good spot.

Coyote by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Love looking at all the different wild life pictures you are able to take.


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Iris by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

And again something a little different.

Rainbow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Here are a few more.

Triple threat by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

cf18 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Three birds by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Corsair by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Copchick

Wow! I like the shots of the planes. You can see inside the cockpit of the blue and white jet. Cool!


----------



## Hairazor

Great "air" photos


----------



## Wildcat

Happy snappy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Look at all that detail


----------



## RoxyBlue

The air photos are stunning.

Happy snappy was probably hoping you'd get close enough to nibble on:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

Young groundhog by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Medow Lark by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't seen a meadowlark since we lived in southern California. They're such a pretty bird.


----------



## Wildcat

They are indeed.

Savana sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So much wild life I have never seen before, a big thanks


----------



## Wildcat

You are welcome.

Semipalmated sandpiper2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Roadside Flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shots to end the day


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Black tern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Snack time by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yummy! - NOT!


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like the little birdie has been banded


----------



## Wildcat

lol.
Banded? Na they're breast cancer and Mental health support bracelets. 

Deer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

(Banded? Na they're breast cancer and Mental health support bracelets. )
Bwahahaha-Zing!!

The deer is watching


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Grebe family by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Piping plover family.

Plover dad by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Plover Mom by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Plover chick 2 and 3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Plover chick 1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So cute


----------



## Wildcat

Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Beautiful (and so alert)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The plover chicks are adorable. I see plover dad has band bling


----------



## Wildcat

Flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wishful


----------



## Wildcat

Upland Sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Upland Sandpiper chick by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

You caught that chick mid stride!


----------



## Wildcat

Another mommy baby set.

Killdeer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Killdeer chick by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Just amazed at your variety, Love the Egret


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the heron and egret shots!


----------



## Hairazor

I am always fascinated by the ones with birds in full flight


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The moon is so photogenic:jol:


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Hairazor

Lurking in the woods


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the sepia tones in that shot.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Here's a different animal!

Wolverine-0935 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That's a fearsome bunch


----------



## Wildcat

Na. They're going to be my targets for our game in the morning. lol


----------



## Hairazor

Well all I can say is go get 'em


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's all fun and games until somebody shoots his eye out:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Goodbye old friend.

Canon deemed it unrepairable and it's now destined for the scrap bin.

Not all is lost. Henry's Camera is providing me with a replacement under warranty. Just can't say enough about having a good brick and mortar store that stands by its customers.

If not for Henry's insistence on attempting a repair, Canon would have for a third time tried to return the lens with "No problem found" on the file. Upon further inspection they found the lens was on life support and it was more humane to let it go.

Lets hope the next one can provide as much joy as the last one did.

My camera by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sad


----------



## Wildcat

Hairazor said:


> Well all I can say is go get 'em


I try.








Hairazor said:


> Sad


Yes but maybe....just maybe I'll have good luck with my new one and if I don't.....Canon has spare parts for me. lol


----------



## Hairazor

(your YouTube) quite a work out


----------



## Wildcat

Yes it can be.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do you know you've been hit when you're doing these exercises?


----------



## Hairazor

Me thinks you have way fun


----------



## Wildcat

Just received my new lens last night.
Now to put it through it's paces.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So when people come up with a little camera, do you do this (substituting the word "lens" for "knife")?:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

I have had people put thier phone beside my head and take a picture in the same direction I was.

Fist image with it.

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Looking good with the new lens.


----------



## Wildcat

yes it is a bit newer than my last one and in better shape.


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh, Ahh


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe it works


----------



## Wildcat

It appear to. lol


----------



## Wildcat

Monochrome by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Killdeer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Strut your stuff


----------



## Wildcat

Heres The ultimate test for the lens.........Saturn.

saturn by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap!


----------



## xredge

Wow, you can see the ring


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.
That photo has broken my InstaTweetFace. Everyone is messaging me about it. lol

Avocet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Red necked Phalarope by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Magpie by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Prairie dog by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Making good use of the new zoom


----------



## Wildcat

I try.

Morning on the pond.

the shake by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Morning nap by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Too cool


----------



## Wildcat

White Faced Ibis by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Glad to see the new lens is working out for you. I love the picture of Saturn.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Yes this lens is doing quite well. Nothing like a cross country tour to give it a test. lol

Happy Ruddy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That magpie is beautiful.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Western Grebe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think those top feathers are the bird equivalent of a man bun:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

LMAO.

Just got a connection back so here's a little catch up.

mountain by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Rufous Hummingbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Surfer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Your lens is paying off


----------



## RoxyBlue

The mountain shot is reminiscent of the work of Ansel Adams.


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> The mountain shot is reminiscent of the work of Ansel Adams.


Thank you.
Kind of the feel I was going for.

Eagle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Fawn by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous fawn!


----------



## Hairazor

That eagle is a great shot on that outstripping and that fawn is totally posing for you


----------



## Wildcat

The fawn was just relaxing. On southern Vancouver island the deer know no fear and will just sit there while people walk by.

Oyster catcher2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Sandhill by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have such cool birds in your area.


----------



## Wildcat

We are pretty lucky.

waterlog by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Beauty in wood


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love this bird's expression


----------



## Wildcat

They are quite the comical bird to watch.

Stretch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Another good one


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like these shots, as well as the ones you posted of him on Facebook.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

You mean these ones.

itch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Green Silhouette by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

They are all nice but the silhouette is striking


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would make a good background for a Halloween card, even if it isn't a crow:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

I'll have to find a crow to shoot then. lol


----------



## Wildcat

Flower by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, pretty


----------



## Wildcat

Web of pearls by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I hate spiders but they are artists with webs


----------



## Wildcat

lo;.

Alder Flycatcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

My new hair by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

^ For sure


----------



## Wildcat

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful! I see he's banded so he must be on somebody's radar.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto


----------



## Wildcat

Yes I report band numbers to our wildlife authorities so they can keep track of them.

Bad hair day by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I'm a hairdresser, I appreciate the hair


----------



## Wildcat

Another you should like. lol

Punk green by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

On the hunt.

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love "Bad Hair" and "Punk":jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Northern harrier by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shot


----------



## Wildcat

Look at my feet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The caption for that shot is a hoot:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Good one


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.
Another one from the set.

Swallow tailed Kite by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Such angles


----------



## Wildcat

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The background really sets off his colors. Very pretty!


----------



## Wildcat

Red by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Well hello there


----------



## Wildcat

Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Majestic


----------



## Wildcat

Reddish Egret fishing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Love the Hawk picture. I have one that hangs around my place.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Animal eye candy


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Young Grebe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet, sweet baby, nice reflection


----------



## Wildcat

Tonight we saw four racoons in a tree with mom nearby eating berries.

hello by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

playing shy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Too cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

That shy one is SOOOOOO adorable!


----------



## Wildcat

Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Luna is a beaut


----------



## RoxyBlue

Luna obviously takes her modeling job seriously:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

Flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I love the ones where you catch them in flight


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stunning!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Luna is just a beauty! I love your pictures of the raccoons, so cute! I also wanted to thank you, belatedly, for the moose pictures. I really enjoyed them!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you and you're welcome.

shoetree by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, is there a story behind this?


----------



## Hairazor

Surveying his kingdom


----------



## RoxyBlue

The show tree is beautiful (as is the bird). You have to wonder what started the tradition of putting shoes on it, and whether there's a sad story behind it.


----------



## Wildcat

Not sure I'd want to know the real story. I always find the truth is almost never as interesting as what I thought it would be.

moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Globe of pain by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Purple hair by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The detail you get with your camera is impressive.


----------



## Hairazor

Ditto ^


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Turkey Vulture by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love it


----------



## Wildcat

Leucistic Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Ready for takeoff


----------



## Wildcat

Something a little different.

Wet misery by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## scareme

Wow! That is really different. Where is this?


----------



## Wildcat

This was 2 minutes and 100' from the previous photo.

The sky just got angry and next thing we knew we were all soaked.

Thant poor dog was the most miserable out of all of us.


----------



## stick

That dog does not look happy at all.


----------



## Hairazor

That photo is striking, poor dog and man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What Hairazor said.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Here this one is more light hearted.

Friends by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

This one looks happy


----------



## Wildcat

They are good friends and were greeting each other that morning.

Fire in the sky by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful sky and beautiful gesture of friendship.


----------



## Hairazor

Spectacular


----------



## Wildcat

I've been working with another photographer that is in the Navy on The Veterans Portrait Project.
There is a project with the same name in the US that is much longer running but we are not affiliated. We didn't even know it existed until recently.

This is a project to capture images of Canadian Veterans. The purpose is to thank veterans for thier service and to be able to assemble a body of work which can be exhibited in all sorts of venues to show the Canadian public who the Canadian Veteran is.

This is a member that I photographed on friday.

WO Labonté has served in the regular force with 12 RBC, The Armoured school, CSOR, The RCD, Queens York Rangers and CFFCA for over 30 years.
His time has seen him operate with many units in the Army in domestic and international operations.

Thank you for your service.

Labonte by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

What a great project


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

First kiss by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awww


----------



## Wildcat

Brant Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

I decided to play with my fire in the sky image a bit.

If you click the link it will allow you to play the image and watch the sky burn.

Fire in the sky by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a cool (hot?) feature.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He’s fluffy.


----------



## Hairazor

You put your right foot in


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

The little one and I getting into character for tonight. lol

Halloween by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great getups


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw those on Facebook. The makeup is stellar!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## stick

Great job on the makeup Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

400 martket-19 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Been too busy lately to get out and shoot much.

Here's a Snowy from this evening.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love me some Owl


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Now for a happy one.

Happy Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

It does look happy


----------



## Wildcat

Someones in a mood. lol

Glaucous gull by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Good one


----------



## RoxyBlue

He’s seriously objecting to your presence.


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

Coopers Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## Wildcat

Silhouette by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## stick

The silhouette Wildcat is great.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Someone was surprised we were watching the missed meal opportunity.

surprised miss by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sure do love the owls


----------



## RoxyBlue

The look on his face is priceless.


----------



## Wildcat

Male Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh, hunkering down, nice


----------



## Wildcat

A couple from today.

Lift off by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You catch such great angles


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty birds!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Screech Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Camouflage


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Explains why I never see owls in the wild


----------



## Wildcat

lol


----------



## Wildcat

No solicitors by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Good one


----------



## stick

Looking at that last picture Wildcat make me think of the saying
"What you looking at Willis".


----------



## Wildcat

I had the opportunity to shoot images of a local artist paintings. 6 in total.

Painting 3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Painting 5 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Painting 6 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So wonderfully colorful


----------



## RoxyBlue

The bold colors remind me of Sytnathotep's renderings of pictures.


----------



## Wildcat

If you like colour. Here's some white on white. 

snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Like


----------



## Wildcat

Dove by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Screech Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So cool


----------



## Wildcat

Female Cardinal either fluffed up because it cold or a little winter weight gain.

Female Cardinal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

She is fluffy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, fluffy:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Okay...fluffy it is. lol

Longtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat

male flap by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I love the way you get such definition of the feathers


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Here's the female version.

flap by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're saying "We caught a fish THIS BIG!".


----------



## Wildcat

Lmao


----------



## stick

Wildcat you may find this link interesting of one person pictures of waves from around the world.
http://powerfulmind.co/capturing-waves/


----------



## Wildcat

Excellent link.

Really goes to show that when someone focuses on something the rest of the world dismisses that a really cool perspective can come of it.


----------



## Wildcat

On a similar theme.

I do tend to look for the things that other don't see.
When we were on the east coast a couple of years ago I saw where the waves were creating a section that they created a small cross.

After I was there (with my big camera. lol) for a few minutes, a small crowd of people had gathered trying desperately to figure out what I was shooting. After I explained it they were all kind of disappointed that it wasn't cool sea life and all walked away without a single photo taken.

All good with me since I was the only one to get this.

The intersection by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched "Day of the Triffids" last night and their walking appendages looked a lot like that photo....


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

eagle vs gull by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That has to be a once-in-a-lifetime shot!


----------



## Wildcat

It was cool to watch the gull kicking that poor eagles but. lol


----------



## Hairazor

Beyond amazing


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

squirrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Lunch


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

The yellow eyes are so striking.


----------



## Wildcat

Just playing in the studio.

Pencil by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That is an interesting perspective


----------



## Wildcat

fox1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

fox2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

fox3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

fox4 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

fox5 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s either a pencil tip or a bullet wearing a hula skirt.

Love the fox!


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

All Hail the King of the Snowies by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

The Fox sequence is very cool

And I bow to the King


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Ross's goose2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

King Snowy rules! The goose, however, is not cowed by the King's majestic appearance.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love, love love the fox. Was he/she playing or hunting?


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

The fox was hunting. It nosed dived about 6 times before it got a snack.

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Screech by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That moon, those owls, great


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

From today.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love Owls! these pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## Hairazor

Look at the claws on that owl


----------



## RoxyBlue

He could use a manicure.


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Playing out on a very chilly night.

Sparks vert by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

W. O. W


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is totally cool!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

That looks amazing and beautiful but I can't figure out what you're doing or rather what someone is doing. So I have to ask...what is that? sparklers of some sort?


----------



## Wildcat

It's 000 fine steel wool in a wink on a chain. The steel wool will burn and send out a shower of sparks as you spin it in the air.

If you set your shutter speed to a few - 10 seconds you get a picture like above.


----------



## Wildcat

Here are a couple more.

Sparks by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Sparks crossed by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Impressive!


----------



## Wildcat

The pairing of hawks marks the first indication that spring is near.

Redtails by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love is in the air:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Great shot


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Woah! I love your pictures!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Bark at the moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

The blackbirds are just starting to show up in our area.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love Hawks and very nice pictures! I don't think I've ever seen a red-tail before, beautiful. I have seen what I think are red_shoulder hawks. They've fed off the doves in my yard.

Love the picture of the red-winged black bird, cool shot!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like that owl belongs there


----------



## Wildcat

She was very content.

Snow Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Handsome bird!


----------



## Hairazor

It's like they pose for you


----------



## Wildcat

The end of my camera says "It's this or a shotgun!"
Seems to be working. lol

Male Golden Eye by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Female Golden Eye by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Old man winter just refuses to give up!

Ice blades by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Frozen feathers by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Ice forest by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Shark fin by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

The ducks are cool but the ice is striking


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I concur with Hairazor. I love the ice pictures. Frozen feathers and Shark fin are my favorites.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water - ice sharks!:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

Relaxing, having a cup of coffee, my first morning in Denmark and she sailed right by my deck.

Great cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Here's home for the next week.

Cabin by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you. I'd post another photo but after this much drinking I'd be afraid of what would show up.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## stick

Have Fun in Denmark.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

One of the locals

Pied Wagtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very striking color pattern.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## Wildcat

White Faced Crow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that another Denmark bird?


----------



## Hairazor

Interesting


----------



## stick

It is a crow trying to be a clown.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That made me laugh:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Yes the Rook (Clown Crow) is another from Denmark.


----------



## Wildcat

This was my view as I left home last week.

One more night here in Skive, Then Copenhagen, Vienna and home.

TO by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Twinkle lights


----------



## Wildcat

This morning was my last one in Skive. Now in Copenhagen.

Last morning by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful shots, WC. You are quite the traveling man


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Home now.


----------



## Wildcat

Great Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that fuzzy feathering on his head.


----------



## Hairazor

Funky little bird


----------



## Wildcat

An American Bittern fishing in the rain.

American Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Hardy soul


----------



## RoxyBlue

He really blends with the background.


----------



## Wildcat

Whatr you looking at by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Well hello there


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, so cute!


----------



## Wildcat

Piping Plover by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Banded leg?


----------



## Wildcat

Yes the birds when banded get a unique number and colour combination so each bird can be identified without having to recapture them.

Horned Grebe pair by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Foxes by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

2on 1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Fox Portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awww


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love foxes!


----------



## Wildcat

Prothonotary warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Perky yellow


----------



## RoxyBlue

He seemed to know the eye of a lens was on him


----------



## Wildcat

He should have, there were four of us there. lol

It is a pretty rare warbler for our area. First recorded sighting in our county and the last recorded sighting for 47 years within a 100 miles of our county.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow^


----------



## Wildcat

This mornings finds.

Flycatcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Water Thrush by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Yellow warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Yellow leg by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice selection


----------



## RoxyBlue

You’ve become quite the birder, WC:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Least sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I look forward to your pics


----------



## stick

I agree with Hairazor above.
All great pictures


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That's an interesting face


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

This thread is introducing me to birds I never knew existed.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto


----------



## Wildcat

Blackthroated Green Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Cape May Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Black Burnian Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

We are getting quite an education on birds thanks to you


----------



## RoxyBlue

The yellow coloring is so pretty.


----------



## Wildcat

Northern Flicker by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great detail


----------



## RoxyBlue

We see flickers in our yard on rare occasions.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

They are a nice looking bird. One that likes to tease me.

From this morning.

Least Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks like he has no neck:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

Great Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet new pics


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Blue Winged Teal by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Humming bird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Vibrant coloring


----------



## RoxyBlue

He’s adorable


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Savana Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Kingbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That sparrow's balancing act and the kingbird's tummy, sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

I've done it!

I found the monster of Lock Ness......only she's here. In Canada!

Nessie by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Yay


----------



## Wildcat

Swans by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Loch Ness monster NOOOOO!!!:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

Marsh Wren by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice profile


----------



## Wildcat

I always feel like, Somebody's watching me.

Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love these in full flight


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that perky tail on the marsh wren.

And yes, WC, the birds are watching you.....


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you. lol

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

We’ve been mooned!


----------



## Wildcat

Only one cheek.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice Moon


----------



## Wildcat

Waiting out the rain.

Blue heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice shot, as always, WC!


----------



## Hairazor

Love the subtle color


----------



## Wildcat

Lion of Dandy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cool closeup


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Treasure hunter by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow


----------



## Wildcat

Morning moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Great picture of the bee and flowers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mooned again!:jol:

Always happy to see honey bees doing well.


----------



## Wildcat

Looks like raccoons enjoy playing the sand as well.

Playing in the sand by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Fun


----------



## Wildcat

Redwinged Blackbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I swear they just pose for you


----------



## Wildcat

Lol. Sometimes they just don't care.

Killdeer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Such a variety you introduce us to


----------



## Wildcat

Hit the brakes by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Great action shot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hit the brakes, indeed - I can almost hear him thinking "If I miss the branch, I'm gonna look stupid!":jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Here's the new to me vehicle to get me out shooting.
Will be easier on the pocketbook than the truck.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be that time of year - Spooky1 just got himself a brand new Subaru CrossTrek in Halloween colors of orange and black:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

A few from this week.
Out of town for a bit. May be slow for a week or so.
This should hold you over.

Black Crown Night Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Meg flap by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Young Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Duck buts by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

They are all great but especially like the second one


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Duck butts” LOL


----------



## Wildcat

Back home.
Here's a morning image.

Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love this


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Golden Finch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cheery yellow


----------



## Wildcat

Young Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Young Virginia Rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet babies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, look at the fuzzy babies!


----------



## Wildcat

Solitary Sand Piper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You have such a great variety, something for everyone


----------



## Wildcat

Sandhill Crane by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cool


----------



## Wildcat

A green heron from this evening.

Got his feathers in a bunch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Bad hair day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blow dry at the salon gone wrong:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.


----------



## Wildcat

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice profile


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful bird.


----------



## Wildcat

My little Heron was out again this evening.

Green Heron-1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Whole different perspective


----------



## RoxyBlue

He really is quite the handsome dude.


----------



## Wildcat

Yellow legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Aerodynamic


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get the best birds where you live:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Male Spruce Grouse by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Good to see you back with pictures.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Beautiful shot Wildcat and welcome back!


----------



## Wildcat

Hope everyone is having an awesome evening.

Halloween by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Cattle Egret flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice Halloween shot, WC! I see the nut didn’t fall far from the tree:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

Sun by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Great picture Wildcat.


----------



## Hairazor

Always love any pictures you post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice sun shot!


----------



## Wildcat

They're back!

Male Snowy owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Always love the owls


----------



## Wildcat

Snow Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quite a distinctive bird.


----------



## Wildcat

We found a new owl for us this evening.
Cloudy, dark, raining, foggy skies but it all worked out to get us a new first.
Even if he doesn't look so happy about it. lol

Northern Hawk Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Brooding look


----------



## Wildcat

I have that effect on people. lol


----------



## stick

The mad wife look.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That owl has a great face.


----------



## Wildcat

Yes he does, and not quite as grumpy today. lol

Northern Hawk Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So handsome


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don’t know, WC, he still looks a bit miffed:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Yes but at the person beside me this time


----------



## Wildcat

I have a way with animals. 

Northern Hawk owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You sure do!!


----------



## stick

Women look at me the same way.


----------



## Wildcat

stick said:


> Women look at me the same way.




Northern Hawk owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

The head tilt on that owl cracked me up:jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Very nice. Two weeks ago I walked out to my car, heard something (who, who) , looked up and this huge owl flew over me so close. I could have reached out and touched him (her). I thought it was the coolest thing ever but no one at work was as impressed as I was, oh well. I'm not sure what type of Owl is was jut very large; I think it was hunting and our parking lot is not well lit.


----------



## Wildcat

Very cool.


----------



## Wildcat

First owl of 2020.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice start to the year


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s smiling.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What kind of Owl is that? So beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat

It's a Snowy owl.
They are quite the beautiful bird.


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Honing in


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s a gorgeous shot. I like how you caught the tilt of his head.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Female Snowy Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

I forgot thee accompanying male.

Male Snowy Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

More Wow!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

One from today.

Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Female Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Female Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love owl pics


----------



## Wildcat

This is a hybrid female mallard. Probably mixed with a domestic duck.

Female Malard by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

She’s quite a distinctive lady.


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow!


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Boss


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get the best owls.


----------



## stick

I agree with Roxy.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great way to start my morning


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Regal


----------



## Wildcat

snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Posing


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I could turn my head 180 degrees like that:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

C'mon Roxy, give it a try. Practice for next years Exorcist theme. lol

Today it was fight night in the land of snowies.

snowy fight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> C'mon Roxy, give it a try. Practice for next years Exorcist theme. lol
> 
> Today it was fight night in the land of snowies.
> 
> snowy fight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


Wow is right; that is an amazing picture! I've never seen Owl's fight before.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

That was only my second time witnessing this, Finally managed an image. Now to get a better one. lol

snowy turn by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^What she said:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Northern Hawk Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You looking at me


----------



## RoxyBlue

That face is a hoot (get it? “Hoot”? Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck:googly.


----------



## Wildcat

lol


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one fluffy owl:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Yes it was cold and snowing like crazy.

Today was colder but at least the sun was out.

Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love all your owl shots but this one is special


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Morning snowy.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

She's got you in her sights


----------



## Wildcat

Today she seemed quite happy. lol

Snowy smile by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love all your owl shots


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That's a cool angle


----------



## Wildcat

Morning snowy.

Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So regal


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Where’s my coffee?!!”


----------



## Wildcat

Snowy landing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Landing gear down


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Who left all this snow on the runway?”


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...oops a little slippery but I got this!


----------



## Wildcat

Your horns are showing. lol

Horned Lark by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You find the coolest birds.


----------



## Wildcat

Portrait of smoke by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Really great shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

What caught fire?:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

lol.

butterfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Psychedelic!


----------



## Hairazor

Wow! Rad!


----------



## Wildcat

Still stuck at home.

How do you like your eggs?

egg white backdrop by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Lovely


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty graphic look.


----------



## Wildcat

Moon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

We’ve been mooned!


----------



## stick

Beautiful picture of the moon.


----------



## Hairazor

Hello Moon


----------



## Wildcat

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love it!


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Pintail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Lovely


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Wildcat

Grackle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Looks so intense


----------



## RoxyBlue

We’re seeing grackles in our yard now. I’ve always loved the purple shimmer their feathers have.


----------



## Wildcat

They do have some nice colour.

Wilsons Snipe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Mine, eh?


----------



## Wildcat

Lesser Yellow Legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nature is amazing


----------



## stick

So very true Hairazor


----------



## RoxyBlue

You’ve become quite the birdman, WC


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you????? lol.

Bittern portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, close up


----------



## Wildcat

Same bird.

I think they always look annoyed.

American Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

😊😊


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes, I can see that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe they don’t like paparazzi:googly:


----------



## Wildcat

lol


----------



## Wildcat

Greater Yellow Legged by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Spectacular shot


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Ruby Crowned Kinglet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cute.


----------



## Wildcat

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You certainly have a wonderful variety of wildlife


----------



## RoxyBlue

Egrets are such pretty and elegant birds.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Yes Egrets are an awesome looking bird.

American Woodcock by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

In my little hidey hole


----------



## Wildcat

Yes they're almost always in a hide hole. Makes them a pain to find since they're smaller than a robin.

But.....we did find it again.

American Woodcock by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## stick

Nice close up.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Gnat Catcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fluffy:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Yellow Warbler5 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Yellow!!!!


----------



## Wildcat

More yellow. lol

Yellow Warbler4 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Spreading wings, kinda breaks up the yellow


----------



## Wildcat

Baltimore Oriole by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Lovely


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, you aren’t anywhere near Baltimore! How’d that bird get there?:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

I'm no where near Cape May either 

Cape May bath by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Out for a little swim


----------



## Wildcat

Virginia Rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Striking shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you’re not near Virginia, either:jol: Pretty bird!


----------



## Wildcat

I'm a stealing all ur berds! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, ya nut!:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Wilson Snipe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cool


----------



## Wildcat

Scarlet Tanager by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So cheery looking


----------



## RoxyBlue

And so festive.


----------



## Spooky1

You see so many birds we don’t get around here. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Wildcat

Glad everyone is enjoying them.

I think I may be the only person to get their own dedicated 184 page thread. lol

Red Winged Black Bird Male by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Well I, for one, love your pics


----------



## stick

I love them also Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Found this lady this morning.

Moose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

She’s a big girl.


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> She's a big girl.


Dang man..... Never say that about a woman. Even if they can't hear. They have some kind of sixth sense about that kind of thing.

You'll get us all killed just for being here!:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Red Winged Blackbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Posing


----------



## Wildcat

eastern bluebird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Fierce look


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clearly annoyed at having its picture taken:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

Now the other side of wildlife photography.
This guy has decided to remain in the area for the summer. It's 32C out today and it gets up to the mid 40'sC. So we're going to keep an eye on him to make sure he doesn't begin to deteriorate.

June Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

You have a good heart


----------



## Wildcat

Golden Winged Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

That little patch of yellow is so cheery.


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

It was a warm one this morning an this little one walked right by us without much of a care.

Fox by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!!


----------



## Wildcat

One more from this morning.

Yellow Winged Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

"Look at me"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the fox!


----------



## Wildcat

Eastern Pheobe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Just sitting around


----------



## Wildcat

A shirt design I'm working on.

A photographer will lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, WC, you are such a photo nerd:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

You rascal


----------



## Wildcat

Dragonfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet shot


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Lady slipper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Love those


----------



## Wildcat

Sunset by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Lovely


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Yellow-1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Yellow indeed


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s in-your-face cheery:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

Blue Heron breakfast-1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice catch!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum


----------



## Wildcat

Upland Sandpiper-1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beach bird!


----------



## Wildcat

lol

Juvenile Grebe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love this one!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Your pics make my morning happier


----------



## RoxyBlue

The grebe is adorable.


----------



## Wildcat

Glad I can help your morning......now don't look below til tomorrow. 

Thank you Roxy.

Red winged blackbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Loverly (and it is tomorrow)


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

Upland sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Fly baby fly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Action shot!


----------



## Wildcat

deer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Big Awwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twins!


----------



## Wildcat

Green Heron1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Intense looking


----------



## Wildcat

Saddlebag by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Big WOW


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great close-up!


----------



## Wildcat

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Intense look


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be a Zoom meeting. There’s a green screen behind him:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

lol. That and he has no pants on.

Marsh Wren by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Put your best foot forward


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wildcat said:


> lol. That and he has no pants on.


Best laugh of my day:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

Cedar Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice picture


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Common Gallinule by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

It’s flooffy


----------



## Hairazor

Cooling it's feet


----------



## stick

Looking for gold.


----------



## Wildcat

lol

Here's one in better light.

Common Gallinule by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Look at those legs and feet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, still flooffy:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

You see some of the coolest critters


----------



## Wildcat

I do get pretty lucky with some neat sightings.


----------



## Wildcat

After the storm by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow


----------



## Wildcat

Barred Owl Portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

I love owls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

P.S. Roxy......I'm not in Philadelphia either. 

Philadelphia Vireo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Wow, this thread is still going. That is great. In 2016, I posted that I decided to learn my camera. I have been sticking with it since then.


----------



## Hairazor

Cute Vireo


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.



Haunted Bayou said:


> Wow, this thread is still going. That is great. In 2016, I posted that I decided to learn my camera. I have been sticking with it since then.


Yup, still going.
Great Killdeer shot but I think I like your Burrowing owls the most.

Butterfly by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cool closeup


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Speaking of close ups.

Grebe Portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

It has a cute baby face (although it’s probably an adult).


----------



## Hairazor

^ Ditto


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

It is the adult. Here's the young one.

Juvenile Grebe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

He’s even more adorable.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet li'l Grebe


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Sorry about not posting in a while. Been out of town with work.
Hope to get out shooting this weekend.


----------



## Wildcat

Red Throated Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Checking the site out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love loons!


----------



## Wildcat

Red Throated Loon Portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hairazor

I know I have said this before but I swear they pose for you


----------



## Wildcat

I just tell them at least it's a camera and not a gun. They all seem to comply after that. 

Common Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Good one


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Common Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Always enjoy your pics


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Bald Eagle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be a young one.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Yes it is a juvenile.


----------



## Wildcat

Good morning.

Common Loon 2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

It looks happy in that shot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It does, indeed.


----------



## Wildcat

Longtail duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Lovely birdies


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

This looks like it's had enough of my shenanigans.

Eastern Screech Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

“I am soooo done with this (heavy sigh)” :jol:


----------



## Hairazor

I Love owls


----------



## Wildcat

Rough-Legged Hawk_ by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Fly baby fly


----------



## Wildcat

Redpol by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cute little birdie


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks serene.


----------



## Wildcat

How'd you get up there?

Krazy Kitty by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cats rule


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Master of all I survey!”


----------



## Wildcat

Lol.

Pine Grosbeak by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

I may slow down on posting for a bit.

Just got the words today that I'll be starting my new job with the Canadian Nuclear Laboratories on Dec 14th.

It requires me to move 400km away and have the family follow in 5-6 months but it's for double what I make now and in a cheaper housing market.
Pretty dam excited.

Here's an Eastern Screech Owl to tide you over.

Screech Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

That is great news Wildcat.
Good luck and be careful in your new job you do not want to come home looking like your avator.


----------



## Wildcat

stick said:


> That is great news Wildcat.
> Good luck and be careful in your new job you do not want to come home looking like your avator.


Thank you.

I'm just worried about being the Canadian Homer Simpson.


----------



## Hairazor

I love the owl and YAY on your new job


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on the new job, hope you can still get out with your camera from time to time.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

I should still be able to get out some.

Redpol by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Awwwww


----------



## Wildcat

No new images yet but I'll give an update on what's happening.

Been working at the new job for two weeks. Seems like a good crew and I enjoy the work...... the 6 figure pay check also helps.

The family is getting more excited to follow in the summer. The kids are especially excited to start a new adventure.

I promis to get the camera out soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had a 6-figure salary once, if I include the two zeros to the right of the decimal point:googly:

Thanks for updating us, and glad to hear things are working out for you!


----------



## Hairazor

Glad things are going well, we can wait for pics


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Lol. Roxy.

Finally unpacked the camera and went out for a bit.

Red Squirrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love squirrels! They are so smart. About 10 years ago I went out to the lanai and two baby squirrels were on the ground from a big tree trying to climb around. I had two cats at the time and immediately brought them inside the house. Soon after the mother squirrel was on top of the lanai chattering at me and I just pointed at where they were outside the lanai; she followed my finger and brought them back to the nest one at a time. I was just so impressed with that and always remembered.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Wow


----------



## Wildcat

Very cool.

Grey Jay Portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a great face!


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Guess it's time for an update.

Passed the exam, oral board and completed my OJT. I'm now qualified and have been working for a couple of months.
The people are great to work with and I like my job. Our current house is going on the market this week and more houses are starting to come up for sale in the new area. Finances for the new house are all in place incase (we hope so) we take possession of the new house before the closing date of our current one.
All that's left to do is find the new home, move in and enjoy the new life.

I've had a little time to explore the area. Plenty of places to go for wildlife, we just need to get to know them better. Not as many Snowy owls but we have a place not too far that has them as well as short eared owls.

Hope everyone else's 2021 is starting off well.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice update


----------



## stick

Glad it is all working out for you Wildcat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the update, WC!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A belated congratulations on your new job Wildcat and on passing the exam!!   It's very exciting and very nice to hear good things are happening for you!!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

We just finalized the paperwork on our new house.


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like a lovely abode with plenty of room


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Managed to get out again.

Northern Shrike by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That is one heck of a shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Wheeeeeeeee!”😉🙃


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Silly bird thinks he's a bat ...


----------



## Wildcat

Lol. Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Rusty Blackbird 2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wonder what birdie is saying


----------



## RoxyBlue

“Feed me!!!!”


----------



## PrettyGhoul

For a while we haven't used the back yard and birds are taking over. Red winged blackbirds dove over me and my cat Lucy, yesterday, I was so surprised they weren't afraid of her. She never hunts birds, just geckos, mice, moles, fruit rats. She wasn't afraid, just annoyed.


----------



## Wildcat

Been a while....still here.

Alder Flycatcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Good to see you back here Wildcat.


----------



## Hairazor

I swear they pose for you


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Sometimes they do....for a half a second. lol


Hairy Woodpecker by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Great detail


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Golden Plover flight2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice shot


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Merganser by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That’s a great shot.


----------



## Hairazor

Love it


----------



## Wildcat

Barred flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!! I love owls and this is an intriguing shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were definitely in the right place at the right time to get that shot.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Barred owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

“I see you!”


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Wildcat

Tree snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for snowy owls


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get all the best owls🙃


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Redtail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice shot!


----------



## Hairazor

Wow!!


----------



## Spooky1

I need to learn your secret to getting pictures of owls. I never have any luck seeing them.


----------



## Wildcat

Only secret is learning their habitat and persistence, Oh and maybe spending way to much on camera gear. lol.

kestrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Boss of all I see


----------



## RoxyBlue

He’s floofy!


----------



## Wildcat

yellow waterdrop by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

That is a great Picture Wildcat.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

porcupine by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

That's a rascal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hate to have him drop down on me while strolling through the woods


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> Hate to have him drop down on me while strolling through the woods


Mobile acupuncture 😅


----------



## Wildcat

Snowshoe hare by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

So it's not just the birds that pose for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, that face!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.



Hairazor said:


> So it's not just the birds that pose for you


I think it's more they stop for a minute trying to figure out WTF is he doing?


----------



## Wildcat

Ruby-crowned kinglet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

He’s cute


----------



## Hairazor

I see you


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> Thank you.
> 
> porcupine by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Oh I love this picture! Look at her beautiful face! She looks happy, can porcupines be happy? lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> Snowshoe hare by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Sweetness in a picture.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Hermit thrush by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Looking down on all


----------



## RoxyBlue

And giving everyone the stink eye


----------



## Wildcat

A young moose shedding her winter coat.

Moose2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Wildcat

Hermit thrush by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

The moose says nothing to see here

And a sweet birdie


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Hermit thrush by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



To me he (she?) looks curious and wary.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> A young moose shedding her winter coat.
> 
> Moose2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



I love this picture!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Ring-necked Duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Prepare for landing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks more like a ring-beaked duck to me


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks more like a ring-beaked duck to me


That was my first impression as well. lol

Snowshoe hare2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Well hello there


----------



## Wildcat

Swamp Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## stick

Love looking at your pictures that you post Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Fox by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Swamp sparrow should be careful not to mix it's perch up with the fox tail


----------



## Wildcat

Chestnut-sided Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice coloring


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the fox ( and all the other animals as well)!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

American Redstart by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Watching the world go by


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> Thank you.
> 
> American Redstart by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



That is really, really a great shot! In my humble opinion.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Wilsons Snipe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

Snapping turtle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Cool


----------



## RoxyBlue

He’s using excellent camouflage. For a moment I though you’d taken a nice picture of a mossy rock


----------



## Wildcat

I didn't notice it until my son said "whoah!" as he almost stepped within striking range.

American Redstart by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Plump little birdie


----------



## Wildcat

Yes, they can be.

Wilsons snipe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Well I am a Wilson so of course I like this


----------



## RoxyBlue

That beak is as long as his body!


----------



## Wildcat

They are a unique looking bird.

Barn swallow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wildcat said:


> Snapping turtle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


WOW! What's all over her? It looks like she just came out of someone's fresh mowed lawn/ Great picture!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

She just came out of the marsh.


----------



## Wildcat

Spotted sandpiper-2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Wow


----------



## Wildcat

Least Bittern-2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Just WOW! Crystal clear photography! I can see it's iris, I can see it's pupil!! Wonderful shot!


----------



## Hairazor

SWEET


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice shot!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

Virginia rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Nice


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

American Bittern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Do so enjoy your photos


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.

root by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is a really cool-looking root.


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet


----------



## Almondtroy

These are all fantastic pictures! You have a great eye for sure.


----------



## Wildcat

Figured I'd start the year off with some water drop photos.

waterdrop-1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

waterdrop-3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

waterdrop-5 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

waterdrop-6 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor

Very New Year for sure


----------

